# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Νάξου (Naxos report)

## Maroulis Nikos

Το λιμάνι της Νάξου έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει αυτό που μένει είναι ασφαλτόστρωση.
έχω μια απορία θα μεγαλώσει επιτέλους αυτό το λιμάνι είναι άδικο τα περισσότερα νησιά να έχουν καινούρια λιμάνια και η Νάξο να μένει με μία προβλήτα κατά μεσοίς του πελάγους, ένα νησί το οποίο εξυπηρετεί τα μικρά νησιά και ένα νησί που έχει μεγάλη τουριστική κίνηση
Απλά κάποιοι προβληματισμοί είναι οι παραπάνω και τίποτα περισσότερο
.

----------


## George

Να μεγαλώσει μάλλον είναι δύσκολο λόγω της τοποθεσίας του. Θα πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρη μελέτη και ξαναχτίσιμο, πράμμα εξαιρετικά πολυδάπανο και χρονοβόρο. Εδώ στον Εύδηλο μια εκβάθυνση ζητήσανε για να μπαίνει άνετα ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ κι έγινε Ανατολικό ζήτημα. Ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός αλλά όπως ήρθς έτσι έφυγε :evil: Το λιμάνι της Νάξου απ'ότι ξέρω εξυπηρετεί μέχρι 3 πλοία ταυτόχρονα ή και 4 υπό εξαιρετικές συνθήκες (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι: Και πάλι καλά να λες γιατί σκέψου ότι στη Μύκονο έφτιαξαν το καινούριο και τελικά έχει βγει σχεδόν άχρηστο αφού με οποινδήποτε αέρα (εκτός του βοριά) είναι αδύνατο να πλησιάσει άνθρωπος και να προσεγγίσει πλοίο. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## NAXOS

Γιά τό λιμάνι της Νάξου εχω νά σας πω πολλα σημαντικα και καλα πραγματα,αλλα θά το κάνω αργοτερα
SORRY  για τωρα.

----------


## George

Χμμμ!!! Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ... :wink:

----------


## NAXOS

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ  ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ  ΝΑΞΟΥ...
Εχει χαρακτηρισθη "κομβικό λιμάνι ¨" εδω καί δύο χρονια μέ αποτέλεσμα    νά εχη γινη ολοκληρομένη μελέτη γιά τή κατασκευή νεου
μεγάλου καί συγχρονου λιμανιου στό ιδιο μέρος. Τό σπουδαιότερο ειναι οτι υπάρχουν καί τά χρήματα. ειναι τό μαγαλύτερο εργο που θά γίνη στή περιφέρεια Νοτίου Αιγαίου.Η δημοπράτηση προβλέπεται γιά το προσεχη Σεπτέβρη καί θ'α ειναι διεθνής διαγωνισμός διότι ειναι χρηματοδοτούμενο εργο από τήν ΕΟΚ.Χρειάζονται 6 μήνες γιά τήν ανάθεση κατασκευης απο τήν ημέρα προκηρυξης. Ο χρόνοσ δέ κατασκευης του εργου προβλέπεται στά 6 χρόνια. Η συνολικη εκταση του προβλήτα θά ειναι 8 στρέμματα.
Απ οτι ξέρω θά γίνουν τά εξης. 
Θά επεκταθη ο λιμενοβραχιονας  σε διευθυνση νοτιοδυτικά (αν θυμάμαι κατά 300 μέτρα).Ο προβλητας θά επεκταθη κι αυτός και θά εχη σχήμα πολυγωνικό ωστε νά υπάρχουν 4 σχεδόν ξεχωριστές προβλήτες.
Οι θέσεις πλοίων θά ειναι ως εξης.  Βόρεια θά υπάρχει χωρος για πλαγιοδέτηση πλοίου  110 μέτρων (κρουαζιεροπλοίου),δυτικά καί νότια θά ειναι οι 4 προβλήτες γιά  πρυμνοδετήσεις και στή συνέχεια θά υπαρχει χωρος για ταχυπλο.Δηλαδή εσωχη πού θά μπαίνη τό ταχυπλοο καί θά δένη μόνο μέ κάβους χωρίς να χρειαζεται αγκυρες.
Αυτά υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα στη μελέτη.  Ελπίζω νά γίνουν κι ολας.
Υπάρχει επίσης καί αλλη μελέτη γιά τά εργα πάνω στο προβλήτα πού ειναι ομως στή δικαιοδοσία του Λιμενικοθ Ταμείου Νάξου και προβλέπουν διαφορες εγκατάστάσεις οπως  κτήρια γιά καθιστικο επιβατων.γραφεία λιμεναρχείου ,τελωνείου,πληροφοριων,κτλ.
Ξέχασα νά σας πω οτι στη πρωτη μελέτη προβλεπεται κα΄η διαπλατυση του "λαιμου" που οδηγη απο τη πλατεία στο λιμανι.
Αυτά πρός το παρον καί μακάρι νά φθάσωμε στο σημειο νά σας περιγράφω καί τά εργα.......

----------


## George

Πολύ ωραία νέα είναι αυτά φίλε NAXOS. Ξέρεις μήπως αν υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα; Και κάτι ακόμα: Αν ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες που λες παραπάνω, θα είναι εύκολο να δένουν τα πλοία στο ήδη υπάρχον λιμάνι;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τον πλοηγό της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας του Ναυτικού (http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/mar06/0306.pdf) για το λιμάνι της Νάξου:
"
ξεκινά κεκαμμένος προβλήτας συνολικού μήκους 365 περίπου μέτρων. Αρχικά εκτείνεται προς τα νοτιοδυτικά με μήκος 115 και πλάτος 15 περίπου μέτρα, στη συνέχεια κάμπτεται προς τα νοτιοανατολικά με μήκος 90 και πλάτος 10 περίπου μέτρα. Κατόπιν στρέφει προς νότια με μήκος 80 και πλάτος 6 περίπου μέτρα, ενώ στο αρχικό του τμήμα το πλάτος του είναι μεγαλύτερο. 
Στη συνέχεια στρέφει προς τα νοτιοδυτικά με μήκος 25 και πλάτος 6 περίπου μέτρα κατόπιν στρέφει προς τα βορειοδυτικά με μήκος 25 και πλάτος 10 περίπου μέτρα ενώ τελικά στρέφει προς νοτιοδυτική κατεύθυνση για 25 και πλάτος 5 περίπου μέτρα όπου και στην κεφαλή του που αποτελεί το βόρειο όριο εισόδου της μαρίνας, λειτουργεί φανός (λευκή μεταλλική στήλη με ερυθρά οριζόντια λουρίδα, ύψος 6 μέτρα) (37° 06΄, 3Β - 025° 22΄, 5 Α) . 
Το εξωτερικό τμήμα του κεκαμμένου προβλήτα και σε μήκος 160 μέτρων από την κεφαλή του προστατεύεται από λιθοριπή. Εσωτερικά ο κεκαμμένος προβλήτας είναι κρηπιδωμένος σε όλο το μήκος του και φέρει δέστρες. Επίσης εσωτερικά του κεκαμμένου προβλήτα και σε αποστάσεις 130 και 190 μέτρα από τη ρίζα του υπάρχουν δύο προβλήτες. 
Ο πρώτος έχει ανατολική βορειοανατολική κατεύθυνση και μήκος 40 περίπου μέτρα ενώ το πλάτος του είναι 5 περίπου μέτρα. Ο δεύτερος έχει ανατολική κατεύθυνση και μήκος 50 περίπου μέτρα ενώ το πλάτος του είναι 5 περίπου μέτρα. Οι δύο ανωτέρω εσωτερικοί προβλήτες φέρουν δέστρες σε όλο το μήκος τους. Επί 270 μέτρα νότια της ρίζας του κεκαμμένου προβλήτα εκτείνεται κρηπιδότοιχος, με τμήματα ημικυκλικού στηθαίου μήκους 2 περίπου μέτρων κατά διαστήματα. 
Μετά το τέλος του ανωτέρω κρηπιδότοιχου η ακτή συνεχίζεται προς τα νότιο νοτιοδυτικά για 80 περίπου μέτρα και προστατεύεται από λιθοριπή σε μεγάλο τμήμα της. Ενώ και σε μικρή απόσταση από αυτήν υπάρχουν βράχοι κάτω και πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Στο τέλος του το ανωτέρω τμήματος της ακτής έχει κατασκευαστεί γλύστρα για την ανέλκυση των σκαφών. 
Αμέσως μετά την γλύστρα σκαφών ξεκινά ο νότιος κυματοθραύστης της μαρίνας ο οποίος αποτελείται από φυσικούς ογκόλιθους, έχει βόρειο βορειοδυτική κατεύθυνση και μήκος 55 περίπου μέτρα και αποτελεί το νότιο όριο της εισόδου της μαρίνας ενώ στην κεφαλή του λειτουργεί φανός (λευκή μεταλλική στήλη με πράσινη οριζόντια λουρίδα, ύψος 6 μέτρα) ( 37° 06΄, 3Β - 025° 22΄, 5 Α). Η είσοδος της μαρίνας είναι στραμμένη προς τα δυτικά ενώ το άνοιγμά της έχει μήκος 60 μέτρα. Η περιοχή στο εσωτερικό της μαρίνας δεν είναι υδρογραφημένη. "

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έργο της επέκτασης δημοπρατήθηκε στις 5-9-2005:
*II.1.5)**Ονομασία της σύμβασης από την αναθέτουσα αρχή:* "Βελτίωση -Επέκταση Λιμένος νήσου Νάξου".*II.1.6)**Περιγραφή/αντικείμενο της σύμβασης:* Αντικείμενο της παρούσας εργολαβίας είναι τα έργα βελτιώσεως του λιμένα στη νήσο Νάξο και συγκεκριμένα η επέκταση ταυ βορείου κυματοθραύστη, η επέκταση του νοτίου κυματοθραύστη με συμπλήρωση του υφισταμένου και κατασκευή της νότιας αποβάθρας, η επέκταση του κυρίου προβλήτα, η επέκταση προς νότια του υφισταμένου προβλήτα, η επέκταση της αποβάθρας και η επέκταση του διαδρόμου προσπέλασης. Η πλήρης περιγραφή των προς κατασκευή έργων γίνεται στο τεύχος της Τεχνικής Περιγραφής.*II.1.7)**Τόπος εκτέλεσης των εργασιών, τόπος παράδοσης των προμηθειών ή τόπος παροχής των υπηρεσιών:* Νήσος Νάξος του Νομού Κυκλάδων.*II.1.* *II.2.1)**Συνολική ποσότητα ή μέγεθος:* Ο συνολικός προϋπολογισμός Μελέτης / Υπηρεσίας του έργου άνερχεται σε 16 305 700,00 Ευρώ.*II.3)**Διάρκεια ή προθεσμία εκτέλεσης της σύμβασης:* 24 μήνες από την ανάθεση της σύμβασης.

Το αποτέλεσμα του διαγωνισμού κυρώθηκε στις 2-2-2006:
Η εργοληπτική επιχείρηση "Αναστηλωτική ΑΤΕ" είναι πρώτος μειοδότης με 
μέση έκπτωση (Εμ.) 51,52 % προσφέροντας την χαμηλότερη τιμή η οποία 
ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 6 995 872,95 ευρώ, χωρίς ΦΠΑ, το οποίο ποσό 
αναλύεται σε 6 191 029,79 ευρώ για εργασίες (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των Γ.Ε. 
& Ο.Ε. 18 %) 557 192,68 ευρώ για απρόβλεπτα και 247 650,48 ευρώ για 
αναθεώρηση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Το Φλεβάρη του 2006* η Περιβαλλοντική Κίνηση Νάξου κάλεσε μια ανοιχτή δημόσια συζήτηση στη Χώρα του νησιού για να ενημερωθεί η τοπική κοινωνία για την κατασκευή μιας κατ' όνομα επέκτασης του λιμανιού. Στην πραγματικότητα επρόκειτο για ένα νέο έργο που επιχειρούσαν να το περάσουν ως επέκταση. Τα 12,5 στρέμματα τσιμέντο θα έρχονταν να προστεθούν στα ήδη υπάρχοντα 7,5στρ. του σημερινού λιμανιού, πράγμα που υπερδιπλασιάζει τον όγκο του. Μετά από αυτή τη συζήτηση και αφού συστάθηκε επιτροπή που θα εξέταζε την δυνατότητα προσφυγής στο ΣτΕ, τον Απρίλη του 2006 κατατέθηκε η αίτηση ακύρωσης του έργου από 33  κατοίκους και φίλους της Νάξου.

Οι τοπικές αρχές τότε με επικεφαλής τον περιφερειάρχη Ν. Αιγαίου Κόκκινο διακήρυτταν αλαζονικά ότι το έργο δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα νομικό πρόβλημα κι ότι, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, θα γίνει όπως παρουσιάζεται στη μελέτη. Διαψεύστηκαν οικτρά.

*Στη συνέχεια*, οι τοπικές αρχές αφού αναγκάστηκαν να ενημερωθούν πραγματικά για  τη μελέτη (γιατί αποδείχτηκε ότι μέχρι τότε είχαν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα), διαπίστωσαν ότι είχαν πολλούς λόγους να ανησυχούν. Από τη μια η μελέτη ήταν πρόχειρη και λειψή, από την άλλη το ίδιο το έργο όπως είχε σχεδιαστεί δεν ανταποκρινόταν σε καμιά πραγματική κοινωνική ανάγκη.

Αντίθετα, αν υλοποιηθεί η μελέτη πολλά δυσεπίλυτα προβλήματα θα ενταθούν ενώ θα δημιουργηθούν και νέα: το οξυμμένο, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι, κυκλοφοριακό θα επιβαρυνθεί, σχεδιάζεται μια νέα προβλήτα σε κατοικημένη τουριστική περιοχή (δίπλα στην βασική παραλία της πόλης, τον ¶ι-Γιώργη) όπου θα εκφορτώνονται τα επικίνδυνα φορτία (γκάζι, βενζίνες, πετρέλαιο), θα πρέπει να γίνουν εκβαθύνσεις σε περιοχή με σημαντικές ενάλιες αρχαιότητες, ενώ η κλίμακα της "επέκτασης" είναι τέτοια που δεν συνάδει με ένα κυκλαδικό νησί, κ.λπ., κ.λπ.

Οι αρχές θορυβήθηκαν ιδιαίτερα από την έμπρακτη συλλογική αντίθεση μερίδας των κατοίκων ενάντια σε μια πολιτική επιλογή τους που αποτελεί ένα βήμα για την επίτευξη του τελικού τους στόχου: την παράδοση του νησιού στην κερδοφρένεια του άγριου τουρισμού, των εργολάβων και των επενδυτών.

Για να επιτύχουν λοιπόν στο μεγάλο "αναπτυξιακό" τους έργο χρησιμοποίησαν κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο. Τη συκοφάντηση, την ελεεινολόγηση και την απόπειρα περιθωριοποίησης όσων διατυπώνουν μια διαφορετική προοπτική για τον τόπο, την διακίνηση ψευδεπίγραφων κειμένων που υπογράφηκαν με τις γνωστές "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες εν μια νυκτί από ελεγχόμενους συλλόγους και παραρτήματα του δήμου, την αλαζονική πολιτική μέσω των ΜΜΕ που περιλαμβάνει ακόμα και προσωπικές ύβρεις...

Εξάλλου, όπως υποστηρίχτηκε ευθαρσώς και δημόσια, οι αρχές άσκησαν στο μέγιστο κάθε δυνατή πίεση, είτε με παρασκηνιακούς ψιθύρους σε διαδρόμους, είτε με τους  συνταγματολόγους που με το ένα χέρι υπογράφουν για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και της φύσης αλλά με το άλλο ως δικηγόροι υπηρετούν την καταστροφή του (ναι, στον δικηγόρο του Δήμου αναφερόμαστε). Αλλά υπεράνω όλων η απορροφητικότητα των κονδυλίων...

Και είναι πολλά τα λεφτά μιας και ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου ήταν 16 εκατ. ευρώ ενώ ο εργολάβος (Αναστηλωτική Α.Ε.) μειοδότησε με 8 εκατ. ευρώ.

*Τους τελευταίους δυο μήνες* ο καινούργιος δήμαρχος (και αντιδήμαρχος τις δυο προηγούμενες τετραετίες) έχει επιδοθεί στις γνωστές πρακτικές εμπλουτισμένες και με νέα επικοινωνιακά κόλπα: καλεί τους αιτούντες την ακύρωση του έργου σε "ψιλοκουβέντα" για να τους πείσει ότι πρέπει να αποσύρουν την υπογραφή τους. Παράλληλα, με δική του πρωτοβουλία και λίγο πριν τη δίκη, καλέστηκαν επιλεκτικά οι πρόεδροι ορισμένων "φορέων" της Νάξου – των συνοδοιπόρων του στην άγρια ανάπτυξη - για να αποφασίσουν ομόφωνα, όπως ανακοινώθηκε, ότι θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να γίνει το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για να εμφανίσουν μάλιστα κλίμα ομοψυχίας απέκρυψαν τόσο το γεγονός ότι οι πρόεδροι δεν εκπροσωπούσαν αναγκαστικά τις απόψεις των μελών των συλλόγων τους, όσο και ότι τουλάχιστον ο πρόεδρος του δικηγορικού συλλόγου και άλλοι παρευρισκόμενοι δεν τάχθηκαν μαζί τους.

*Η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης στο ΣτΕ έγινε στις 21 Φλεβάρη 2007*, και η εισήγηση υιοθέτησε πλήρως τις αιτιάσεις που επικαλούμαστε για τη ματαίωση του έργου. Πρόκειται για μια θετική εξέλιξη που ωστόσο σκιάζεται από άλλη μια απόπειρα του Δήμου να διχάσει και να απομονώσει τους διαφωνούντες: στη διάρκεια της διαδικασίας ο δικηγόρος του έκανε μια πρόταση – επικοινωνιακό ανούσιο πυροτέχνημα - να γίνουν μόνο οι δύο κυματοθραύστες και να υποστυλωθεί  η υπάρχουσα προβλήτα που έχει υποστεί μεγάλες ζημιές σε μια θεομηνία το 2003.

Βέβαια η επιδιόρθωση των σπηλαιώσεων της προβλήτας έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει από την εταιρεία ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ που είχε έρθει στη Νάξο ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο και υποτίθεται ότι και η χρηματοδότηση υπήρχε και η μελέτη. Αν σήμερα το λιμάνι της Νάξου είναι επικίνδυνο ή έστω ανασφαλές τότε εξ' ολοκλήρου η ευθύνη ανήκει στο Δήμο. Δική μας θέση δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλη από το να γίνει άμεσα μελέτη για την αποκατάσταση της προβλήτας, να κατατεθεί στην τοπική κοινωνία και μετά από τις όποιες τροποποιήσεις που ίσως χρειαστούν, να υλοποιηθεί το συντομότερο.

*Τελειώνοντας*, θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε σαφές ότι όποια κι αν είναι η οριστική απόφαση του ΣτΕ, η οποία θα εκδοθεί σε διάστημα μεγαλύτερο από πέντε μήνες, το σίγουρο είναι ότι η προσφυγή αποτέλεσε έναυσμα ώστε να ανοίξει στην κοινωνία μας γι' άλλη μια φορά η συζήτηση για το τι είδους ανάπτυξη θέλουμε - και αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο που πρέπει να δούμε σε βάθος και με προοπτική.

*ΜΕΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ*
e-mail: haini@altecnet.gr
Πήγή: http://www.ecocrete.gr/index.php?opt...3342&Itemid=85

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Mε ανησυχία και αγανάκτηση παρακολουθούμε, τον τελευταίο ιδιαίτερα μήνα, την εκτροπή στην οποία εξωθεί ο Δήμος την κοινωνία της Νάξου, με αφορμή την προσφυγή για το μεγάλο λιμάνι που έκαναν συμπολίτες μας στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας. 
Εδώ που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα, μικρή σημασία έχει η συμφωνία ή η διαφωνία με το έργο, αφού τίθενται σε αμφισβήτηση πολύ πιο θεμελιώδη ζητήματα όπως το δικαίωμα της διαφωνίας με κεντρικούς σχεδιασμούς. 
Πώς αλλιώς μπορούμε να ερμηνεύσουμε τις παραινέσεις να τοιχοκολληθούν τα ονόματα των διαφωνούντων σε όλη τη Νάξο, να μποϋκοτάρουν επαγγελματικά οι Ναξιώτες τους 33 κατοίκους, να οργανωθεί συλλαλητήριο ουσιαστικά ενάντια στους συμπολίτες μας που διαφωνούν με την άγρια ανάπτυξη;
Αυτό το κλίμα που οι αρχές επικαλούνται σαν αυθόρμητη οργή και αγανάκτηση του κόσμου, είναι στην ουσία πολύ καλά ενορχηστρωμένο και οργανωμένο από το δήμο. Έχει, δε, τροφοδοτήσει μια κατάσταση που εκτός από δηλώσεις όπως «μια χούντα σας χρειάζεται», συμπεριλαμβάνει και δολοφονικές απειλές του τύπου «θα σας κάνουμε σαπούνια» «θα σας κρεμάσουμε» κλπ. είτε προφορικά στο δρόμο ή στα καφενεία ή ακόμη σε ιστοσελίδες στο διαδίκτυο.
Αντί για μια συζήτηση πάνω στα ζητήματα της ανάπτυξης, που θα έπρεπε να είναι καθημερινή και να βασίζεται σε επιχειρήματα, διαμορφώνουν καταστάσεις διχασμού και οργανώνουν την εξόντωση των «αντιφρονούντων».
Από την πλευρά μας δηλώνουμε ότι δεν τα βάζουμε με τους συμπολίτες μας είτε συμφωνούν είτε διαφωνούν με το έργο αλλά υπερασπιζόμαστε το δικαίωμα του καθενός και της καθεμιάς να έχει όποια άποψη θέλει. 
Καλούμε τους φορείς, τους συλλόγους και τα πολιτικά κόμματα να πάρουν θέση πάνω στο ζήτημα και καθιστούμε τις τοπικές αρχές και την «επιτροπή αγώνα» του δήμου υπεύθυνες για οτιδήποτε συμβεί εναντίον των προσώπων που τόλμησαν να αμφισβητήσουν τα σχέδια τους για το λιμάνι και το είδος της ανάπτυξης που έχουν επιλέξει. Ας αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους.

ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ

ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΙ ΦΩΤΗΣ ΠΟΝΤΙΚΑΚΗΣ
ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ 
ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν το ξέρω το νησί και δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Όμως το θέμα έχει πάρει διαστάσεις και ακούγεται στα ΜΜΕ (ΝΕΤ, Ιός της Ελευθεροτυπίας 23/3/2007). Πιστεύω ότι η αλήθεια πρέπει να είναι κάπου στη μέση. Μπορούν να υπάρχουν έργα υποδομής και σεβασμός στο περιβάλλον!

Αν είναι εύκολο μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί τα κριτήρια σχεδιασμού του έργου (ποιες ανάγκες καλείται να καλύψει). Μήπως έχει υπερδιαστασεολογηθεί; Δηλαδή μήπως έχει σχεδιαστεί ένας αυτοκινητόδρομος για να οδηγεί σε ένα χωριό με πέντε κατοίκους ή ένα σπίτι 500 m² για να μένουν δύο άτομα (χρησιμοποιώ υπερβολικά παραδείγματα δεν αναφέρομαι στο συγκεκριμένο).

Καλό θα ήταν όποιος έχει άποψη για το θέμα να μας ενημρεώσει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εδώ και πέντε μήνες βασικό θέμα που απασχολεί του κατοίκους της Νάξου είναι
η κατασκευή ή όχι μεγάλου λιμανιού στη Χώρα. Η προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ μερίδας
πολιτών ενάντια στο έργο έχει οδηγήσει σε έντονες συζητήσεις που 
εντέλει καταλήγουν να θέτουν το πραγματικό πρόβλημα: Τι είδους ανάπτυξη θα
εφαρμοστεί στο νησί, αυτή που διακατέχεται από την κερδοφρένεια (όπως
χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεται στην αίτηση ακυρώσεως του έργου) ή η ήπια και
βιώσιμη που σέβεται το περιβάλλον και την ποιότητα ζωής;
 Επίσης ένα σημαντικό ζήτημα που τίθεται εκ των πραγμάτων είναι αυτές
καθαυτές οι διαδικασίες με τις οποίες λαμβάνονται αποφάσεις από τις 
τοπικές αρχές για τόσο σημαντικές παρεμβάσεις στο νησί που θα καθορίσουν το 
μέλλον του και μάλιστα χωρίς να είναι αντιστρέψιμες. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι 
κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε συζητηθεί ενδελεχώς μέσα στην κοινωνία ή και στα διάφορα
συμβούλια. Αντίθετα, εκτός από μια προκαταρκτική συζήτηση προ τεσσάρων 
ετών, η τοπική εξουσία κινήθηκε αθόρυβα προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσει
αποτελεσματικότητα στις επιδιώξεις της για άγρια ανάπτυξη, αδιαφορώντας 
όμως για την οποιαδήποτε άποψη των κατοίκων. 
 Η σκοπιμότητα για την κατασκευή μεγάλου λιμανιού στη Νάξο είναι ασαφής 
και προβληματική, σίγουρα όμως συνδέεται τόσο με το μεγαλοϊδεατισμό και τη
ματαιοδοξία των τοπικών αρχών, όσο και με την αύξηση της απορροφητικότητας
των κονδυλίων.
 Ωστόσο ένα δεδομένο που δεν πρέπει να αποκρύβεται είναι η μετατροπή του
λιμενικού ταμείου Νάξου σε ανώνυμη εταιρεία και η τελική κατάληξη της
διαχείρισης του λιμανιού από ιδιώτες. ΣΆ αυτά τα πλαίσια η «αναβάθμιση» του λιμανιού του νησιού είναι εύλογη, αφού ένα ακόμα έργο που θα έχει γίνει με χρήματα του κράτους θα παραδοθεί σε ιδιώτες «επενδυτές» προς εκμετάλλευση, μια ακόμη κίνηση στο γαϊτανάκι της ελεύθερης αγοράς.
 Και είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, με προϋπολογισμό 7,9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ
χρηματοδοτείται από την Ε.Ε. κατά 75% και με φορέα υλοποίησης την 
Περιφέρεια Νοτίου Αιγαίου, αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο λιμενικό έργο της περιφέρειας.
Βασισμένο σε μια πρόχειρη και επιπόλαια περιβαλλοντική μελέτη, η οποία
παραδέχεται ότι εντός μικρού χρονικού διαστήματος πρέπει νΆ αναζητηθεί
χώρος για την κατασκευή και δεύτερου εμπορικού λιμανιού, το νέο λιμάνι 
θα είναι υπερδιπλάσιο του υπάρχοντος με συνολική επιφάνεια 19 στρέμματα 
που θα μπαζωθούν μέσα στη θάλασσα. Δηλαδή θα προστεθούν 12,5 στρ. μπετόν στα
υπάρχοντα επτά, θα καταστραφούν ενάλιες αρχαιότητες με τις εκβαθύνσεις 
10,5 μέτρων στο βυθό, θα δημιουργηθεί προβλήτα στη νότια πλευρά του 
λιμανιού, κάτω από το νεόδμητο Δημαρχείο, όπου θα διακινούνται επικίνδυνα φορτία
(πετρέλαιο, βενζίνη, υγραέριο) και μάλιστα στην πιο τουριστική περιοχή 
της πόλης, με πολλά ξενοδοχεία και δίπλα στην οργανωμένη παραλία του Αη 
Γιώργη.
 Όλο αυτό το έργο γίνεται ώστε να μπορούν να ελλιμενίζονται τέσσερα 
πλοία μήκους 120μ. και ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο μήκους 160μ. ταυτόχρονα και με
ασφάλεια. Ωστόσο, το τεράστιο κυκλοφοριακό χάος που θα προκύψει εάν 
δένουν τόσο πλοία ταυτόχρονα όταν ξεφορτώνουν τα οχήματα, παραμένει άλυτο 
πρόβλημα για γερούς λύτες, εκτός εάν καταστρέψουν την αρχαιολογική περιοχή της
Γρόττας που βρίσκεται στην έξοδο του λιμανιού. Εξάλλου, αν το δούμε και 
από την μεριά των επισκεπτών, οι οποίοι θα στοιβάζονται μέσα στο λιοπύρι 
και θα προσπαθούν να προσανατολιστούν μέσα στο κυκλοφοριακό κομφούζιο της 
χώρας, δεν θα αποκομίζουν σίγουρα την καλύτερη δυνατή εντύπωση.... 
 Κι επίσης άγνωστο παραμένει πώς θα ελίσσονται ταυτόχρονα τέσσερα πλοία 
μέσα στο λιμάνι ώστε να μπορούν να δέσουν την ίδια ώρα αφού δεν υπάρχει 
επαρκής χώρος ανάμεσα στους κυματοθραύστες. <br />
 Όταν μάλιστα χρόνο με το χρόνο η ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση των νησιών είτε με 
τον Πειραιά είτε μεταξύ τους γίνεται όλο και χειρότερη, όταν κινδυνεύει να
κηρυχτεί το χειμώνα άγονη γραμμή ακόμα και η Παροναξία (κάτω από τους
εκβιασμούς των εφοπλιστών που απαιτούν μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις), τότε 
είναι ανεξήγητο πού θα βρεθούν όλα αυτά τα πλοία που θα χρειάζονται 
επιτακτικά λιμάνι τέτοιου μεγέθους και προδιαγραφών.
 Κανείς στη Νάξο δεν αμφισβητεί την αναγκαιότητα να γίνουν ήπιες 
βελτιωτικές παρεμβάσεις που θα καταστήσουν το υπάρχον λιμάνι ασφαλέστερο. Ούτε οι προσφεύγοντες στο ΣτΕ, ούτε η Επιτροπή ενάντια στο μεγάλο λιμάνι που 
έχει συσταθεί μετά από ανοιχτές διαδικασίες και η οποία ουσιαστικά έχει
επιφορτιστεί με την ενημέρωση του κόσμου για το έργο, ενώ αυτό 
υποτίθεται ότι είναι επιβεβλημένο καθήκον των τοπικών αρχών.
 Όμως εδώ πρόκειται για μια καταστροφική κατασκευή που δεν εντάσσεται 
στον ιστό της πόλης, που επιβαρύνει ήδη υπάρχοντα προβλήματα και δημιουργεί 
και καινούργια, που θα αποτελειώσει οριστικά αυτό που κάποτε λεγόταν 
Παραλία της Χώρας, που θ'' αλλοιώσει για πάντα τη φυσιογνωμία της πόλης 
στοιβάζοντας ακαλαίσθητες εγκαταστάσεις αναντίστοιχες στην κλίμακα του τόπου, με τα πλοία να δεσπόζουν στον ορίζοντα σφιχταγκαλιάζοντας την πόλη και αλλοιώνοντας  τις οπτικές αξίες.
 Ο Δήμος, συχνό φαινόμενο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, εκβιάζει ότι αν 
σταματήσει το έργο στο ΣτΕ θα χαθούν οριστικά τα χρήματα κι έτσι δε θα γίνουν τα 
έργα, άλλωστε μόνο για το χρήμα ανησυχούν. Οι κάτοικοι αντιτείνουν στον 
εκβιασμό ότι όταν σχεδίαζαν με αμετροέπεια κι έξω από τις πραγματικές ανάγκες 
του τόπου, πάλι μόνο για το πώς θΆ απορροφήσουν περισσότερα χρήματα από τα
κοινοτικά κονδύλια ανησυχούσαν. Ο δικός τους σχεδιασμός τελικά έστρεψε
μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας (από επαγγελματίες κι εργαζόμενους στον 
τουρισμό, μέχρι δικηγόρους και μηχανικούς) εναντίον του μεγάλου λιμανιού 
προκειμένου να περιφρουρηθεί ό, τι ακόμα  σώζεται από την αναπτυξιακή λαίλαπα, και εξαιτίας τους δυστυχώς δεν θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες βελτιωτικές 
παρεμβάσεις ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί καλύτερο λιμάνι στο νησί.
 Το ΣτΕ με παλαιότερες αποφάσεις είχε παγώσει την επέκταση του λιμανιού 
της Ραφήνας λόγω του φόρτου που θα προκαλούσε στην περιοχή, ενώ για λόγους 
που σχετίζονται με τη φέρουσα ικανότητα του ευαίσθητου κυκλαδικού 
οικοσυστήματος ματαίωσε την κατασκευή μεγάλων αεροδρομίων στην Πάρο και στη Μήλο. Αυτό τον καιρό θα δώσει απάντηση στα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που έχουν καταθέσει οι ναξιώτες ενάντια στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και η αίτηση αναστολής του έργου θα εξεταστεί στις 14 Νοεμβρίου 2007 απΆ όσο είναι γνωστό σήμερα.
 Αυτόνομη Πρωτοβουλία Νάξου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το ΥΕΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ http://www.yen.gr/media/29286/portpolicy.pdf:
"Μια διαφορετική ταξινόμηση προκύπτει στη βάση της θέσης των Ελληνικών λιμένων στο σύστημα των Διευρωπαϊκών Δικτύων Μεταφορών, όπως αποτυπώνεται στην Απόφαση αριθ. 1346/2001/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 22ας Μαΐου 2001. Έτσι,
ΥΕΝ/ΓΓΛ&ΛΠ/ΔΛΠ Σελ. 22/66
ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ
στους θαλάσσιους λιμένες διεθνούς σημασίας (Κατηγορία Α), οι οποίοι έχουν συνολικό *ετήσιο όγκο διακίνησης τουλάχιστον 1,5 εκατομμύρια τόνους εμπορευμάτων ή 200.000 επιβάτες* και, εκτός αν αυτό είναι αδύνατο, είναι συνδεδεμένοι με χερσαία στοιχεία του Διευρωπαϊκού Δικτύου Μεταφορών, συμπεριλαμβάνονται είκοσι δύο Ελληνικοί λιμένες: Πειραιώς, Θεσσαλονίκης, Βόλου, Ελευσίνας, Ηρακλείου, Ηγουμενίτσας, Καβάλας, Κέρκυρας, Κυλλήνης, Λαυρίου, Μυτιλήνης, Μυκόνου, *Νάξου*, Πάτρας, Πάρου, Ραφήνας, Ρόδου, Σκιάθου, Τήνου, Χαλκίδας, Χανίων (Σούδα) και Χίου."

----------


## cortomaltese

Γνωμη για το θεμα εχω εγω αλλα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη. Η Ναξος απο ναυτιλιακης προσεγγισης ειναι προβληματικο λιμανι σχεδον για ολους τους καιρους. Και με δυνατους βοριαδες και με δυνατους Νοτιαδες ειναι προβληματικη. Αν οντως το σχεδιο ειναι αυτο που εχει κυκλοφορησει με την πλατεια απεξω και το εσωτερικο λιμανι στα Νοτιοανατολικα τότε λυπαμαι αλλα το μισο εργο ειναι αχρηστο. Βαπορι σημερινων διαστασεων με φρεσκο καιρο εκει μεσα δεν μπαινει. Επισης και το εξω λιμανι (πλατεια  και θεση βοριας) επειδη εχει προεκταθει προς τα Νοτιοδυτικα και παρα την επεκταση του λιμενοβραχιονα παλι προβληματικο θα ειναι και η ρεστια παλι θα μπαινει μεσα ζωντανη. Ειλικρινα απορω στην Ελλαδα οι λιμενολογοι για πιο λογο αντι να βελτιωνουν τα λιμανια, τα κανουν χειροτερα (Καλυμνος-Τηνος και τωρα Ναξος). Επι του θεματος τωρα, το καλοκαιρι γινεται κυριολεκτικα χαμος απο κινηση οπως σε καθε νησι αλλωστε που δεν εχει την καταλληλη υποδομη. Σιγουρα το να φτιαχτει ενα σωστο λιμανι ειναι αναγκαιο αλλα να συνοδευτει απο εργα υποδομης και να υπαρχει μια ολοκληρωμενη μελετη. Αν τωρα οι Ναξιοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι με το λιμανι τους και δεν θελουν καλυτερο, αυτο ειναι δικο τους θεμα, εκτος απο τους πλοιαρχους και τα πληρωματα που παιδευονται με το υπαρχον (αλλα αυτους δεν τους σκεφτεται και υπολογιζει κανενας ουτος ή αλλως), αλλα οπως και να εχει το υπο σχεδιασμο λιμανι δεν ειναι λιμανι, και ειναι κριμα γιατι για αλλη μια φορα θα δαπανηθουν του κοσμου τα λεφτα, για να κανουμε παλι ενα λαθος...αλλα ειπαμε, εδω ειναι Ελλαδα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν φταίνε πάντα οι μελετητές (αν και πολλές φορές γίνονται μελέτες "στο πόδι" γιατί πρέπει να δημοπρατηθεί το έργο). Το φαινόμενο δυστυχώς είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο στα Δημόσια Έργα.
Για να καταλάβεις πως λειτουργεί το Δημόσιο κάποιες φορές ας πάρουμε ένα παράδειγμα ότι θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα σπίτι:
Πας σε ένα μηχανικό και του λές ότι είσαι εργένης κι έχεις μία βέσπα. Αυτός σου σχεδιάζει μια γκαρσονιέρα με γκαράζ για βέσπα.
Ξεκινάς αλλά ανακαλύπτει ότι τα λεφτά σου φτάνουν μόνο για να φτιάξεις την τουαλέτα. Φτιάχνεις την τουαλέτα και όταν ξαναβρίσκεις λεφτά πηγαίνεις σε ένα άλλο μηχανικό και σου σχεδιάζει το υπόλοιπο με τα δεδομένα του πρώτου  και αρχίζεις να κατασκευάζεις το υπόλοιπο, μόνο που στο μεταξύ έχεις παντρευτεί κι έχεις πέντε παιδιά και δύο αυτοκίνητα! Κατασκευάζεις το σπίτι αλλά ανακαλύπτεις ότι η τουαλέτα έχει χαλάσει πια και πρέπει να την ξαναφτιάξει και να φτιάξεις και μια δεύτερη γιατί η πρώτη (όπως και το υπόλοιπο σπίτι) δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου!
Με αυτό το παράδειγμα θέλω να δείξω την έλλειψη προγραμματισμού και έρευνας των συνθηκών που βλέπουμε καμιά φορά στα έργα!
Ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα "ψάρεψα" (με βοήθησε το σχόλιό σου για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου) :
Μελέτες, κατασκευές κρηπιδωμάτων, εκσυχρονισμός μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού, διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις, εκβαθύνσεις λιμένων, φωτοσημάνσεις βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη για πάνω από 40 λιμάνια μικρά και μεγάλα της χώρας. Σήμερα αποκαλύπτουμε την έκθεση του γενικού γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Γεωργίου Βλάχου για την κατάσταση και την πορεία των έργων στα λιμάνια.
(...)
*ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ
*
 1.Έχει γίνει εκβάθυνση της λιμενολεκάνης στα -8μ., στον κύκλο ελιγμών των πλοίων, διαμέτρου 400 μέτρων, στα πλαίσια του έργου: «Ολοκλήρωση Εξωτερικών Έργων Λιμένα Καλύμνου».

2.Έχει προγραμματιστεί η τοποθέτηση προσκρουστήρων στον προβλήτα πρυμνοδέτησης των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων.

3.Τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχουν γίνει σημαντικές βελτιώσεις στον φωτισμό του λιμανιού, οι οποίες θα ολοκληρωθούν σύντομα με τον επικείμενο φωτισμό του νέου υπήνεμου μώλου. 

 4.Ήδη έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο: «Ολοκλήρωση Εξωτερικών Έργων Λιμένα Καλύμνου» και η Κάλυμνος διαθέτει πλέον ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια του Αιγαίου, το οποίο προσφέρει καταφύγιο στον αλιευτικό της στόλο και καλές συνθήκες προσέγγισης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων.

 5.Λόγω όμως της αρχικής φιλοσοφίας σχεδιασμού του έργου (προστασία του αλιευτικού στόλου από όλες τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες), η προσέγγιση μεγάλων πλοίων καθίσταται δύσκολη. Για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι αναγκαία η κατασκευή, σε εξωτερικό σημείο του λιμανιού, προβλήτα για την προσέγγιση των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων και των κρουζιεροπλοίων. 

 6.Ήδη το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Καλύμνου, εκτιμώντας ως επιτακτική την ανάγκη κατασκευής του έργου, προκήρυξε την ανάθεση των μελετών του έργου με τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπει ο Ν.3316/2005.
Για δες το 5 και το 1 για να καταλάβεις τι λέω!

----------


## cortomaltese

Oταν πριν μερικα χρονια  ζητηθηκε η γνώμη -απο λιμενολογο δεσποινιδα 23 ετων-ενος αρχιπλοιαρχου γνωστης εταιρειας (οχι πλοιαρχου βεβαια, αυτοι δεν ειναι υπολογισιμοι) νομιζω για το λιμανι του Λαυριου και εκεινος υπεβαλε της ενστασεις του για τη χρηστικοτητα του εργου ελαβε την εξης καταπληκτικη απαντηση :"γιατι μηπως ξερετε εσεις να μας πειτε πως θα κανουμε τη δουλεια μας"...!!!
Επειδη το θεμα των λιμανιων το ζω πολλα χρονια απο κοντα, και επειδη τυγχανει να ειμαι και χρηστης του αποτελεσματος της επιστημης των λιμενολογων, και επειδη τυγχανει να εχω δει και δουλεψει αρκετα λιμανια της Ευρωπης.....θα ελεγα οτι δεκτο το περι μπαχαλου και ανυπαρκτου σχεδιασμου -ελληνικο δημοσιο γαρ- αλλα δεν μπορω να το δεχτω σαν δικαιολογια απο κανεναν. Τα λιμανια μας ειδικα στο Αιγαιο δεν ειναι κακα, ειναι ανυπαρκτα ,απαραδεκτα και επικινδυνα. Το οτι αυτο δεν φαινεται να ενοχλει κανεναν ειναι εγκληματικο. Αν ερχοταν ο οποιοσδηποτε σοβαρος εγκυρος και αναγνωρισμενος ειδικος να κανει ενα risk assesment ...θα σηκωνε τα χερια ψηλα και θα πηγαινε απο εκει που ηρθε. Το οτι εμεις (και εγω προσωπικα πρωτιστος) θεωρουμε δεδομενο το να πιανει ενα βαπορι με 8 βορια στη Ναξο ως κατι το καθημερινο και απλο...ειναι που μας κανει να μην προχωραμε μπροστα. Το οτι τα ταχυπλοα εφτασαν να μπαινουν μεσα στην Φολεγανδρο και  το BLUE STAR 2 να δενει με οποιονδηποτε καιρο στα Καταπολα, την Πατμο και απο το καλοκαιρι στον Αθηνιο ειναι η λογικη του παραλογου.
Το εντελος εξωφρενικο ειναι το γεγονος να δινονται εστω και -αναλογικα- ελαχιστα χρηματα για να εξυγχρονιστουν τα λιμανια, και αντι να τα καλυτερευουμε εστω, εμεις να τα κανουμε χειροτερα. Τα ταχυπλοα, τα μεγαλα βαπορια και οι χιλιαδες επιβατες ειναι καθημερινη πραγματικοτητα.
Αντι λοιπον εμεις να την θεωρησουμε ως τετοια και να προσαρμοστουμε, κανουμε γαργαρα το ζεστο παραδακι και φτιαχνουμε εκτρωματα.
Ειχαν χασει τη φωνη τους οι πλοιαρχοι να φωναζουν οτι το λιμανι της Καλυμνου δεν πρεπει να γινει ετσι, τιποτα αυτοι. Τωρα που το BS2 και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ περνανε απεξω και σφυρανε, οι Καλυμνιοι φωναζουν για απομονωση, ποιος φταιει??Το ιδιο θα γινει και την Τηνο το ιδιο και στη Ναξο αφου αυτοι που ξερουν -στη θεωρια-, δεν εχουν επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα. Τα περι αισθητικης τα δεχομαι και τα σεβομαι βαθυτατα, σε νησι μενω και το θελω να ειναι νησι και οχι κεντρο της Αθηνας, αλλα οταν δεν πιασω με καιρο ξυδι το νησι και η μανα χανει το παιδι της επειδη δεν μπορει να το παει κανενας σε νοσοκομειο ποιος θα φταιει?
Ωμα η γνωμη μου ειναι, οτι τα λιμανια δεν φτιαχνονται πρωτα γιατι οι ιδιοι οι πλοιαρχοι δεχονται να δουλευουν σε τετοιες συνθηκες και δεν επαναστατουν, μετα επειδη αυτοι που διαχειριζονται την κατασκευη και την μελετη τους εχουν πολλα απτα ωφελη απο την διαδικασια, και επισης επειδη αυτοι που τα σχεδιαζουν δεν εχουν ιδεα απο σωστα λιμανια και απο εκτιμηση των πραγματικων αναγκων. Τελευταιοι αλλα οχι αμετοχοι οι κατοικοι των νησιων, που δεν ξερουν τι θελουν αλλα και που δεν μπορουν να δουν τα πραγματα σε βαθος παρα μενουν σε υποσχεσεις των τοπικων αρχοντισκων (των οποιων τα ωφελη βεβαιως δεν συμπιπτουν με τα ωφελη του συνολου).

----------


## delta pi

Ναι αλλά αυτό που θα πάει,έτσι θα συνεχίζεται?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω αν ήσουν αυτήκοος μάρτυρας της συνομιλίας με τη δεσποινίδα αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ιστορία, αν ήταν 23 ετών και μπήκε με την πρώτη στα δεκαοχτώ στο πολυτεχνείο και 5 χρόνια σπουδές το πολύ πολύ να ήταν η πρώτη της δουλειά σε λιμενικά οπότε δε δικαιολογείται το "τουπέ", εκτός αν ήταν μεγαλύτερη και έκρυβε τα χρόνια της! :Very Happy: 
Τα περισσότερα λιμάνια στα νησιά σχεδιάστηκαν και κατασκευάστηκαν στη δεκαετία του '60 με τα δεδομένα (μέγεθος πλοίων, επιβατική κίνηση κ.λπ.) της εποχής. Λογικά έχουν κλείσει τον κύκλο τους και πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί κάτι καινούριο και όχι μπαλώματα. Για να το καταλάβετε καλύτερα το 1961 που κατασκευάστηκε η Νέα Εθνική Οδός Αθηνών Κορίνθου κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες (ταχύτητες αυτοκινήτων, κυκλοφοριακός φόρτος κ.λπ) με τη χάραξη στην Κακιά Σκάλα ενώ η Παλιά Εθνική Οδός δεν τις Κάλυπτε, το 1997 δεν επαρκούσε και κατασκευάστηκε ξανά! Έτσι γίνεται και με τα λιμάνια τη δεκαετία του '60 πόσοι είχαν αυτοκίνητο; ελάχιστοι γιατί λοιπόν να έχει υποδομές για αυτά (χώρους στάθμευσης, οδικό δίκτυο κ.λπ.) ένα λιμάνι; Τι μέγεθος είχαν τα πλοία το '60 και τι τα σημερινά; Επίσης τότε η φιλοσοφία ήταν τα λιμάνια και τα αεροδρόμια να είναι μέσα στις πόλεις, σήμερα ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, μια και η λειτουργία ενός τέτοιου έργου δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην πόλη (κίνηση, δυσκολία επέκτασης κ.λπ.), ανάλογα σκεφτείτε το Αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού σε σχέση με το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και τι θα γινόταν αν ήταν μέσα στην Αθήνα! Τώρα πως φτιάχτηκε ένα μεγάλο λιμάνι σαν του Λαυρίου χωρίς καλά καλά να πηγαίνει δρόμος εκεί και κανένα μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς (η επέκταση του προαστιακού, στη γραμμή που υπήρχε μέχρι το 1960 και ξηλώθηκε σχεδιάζεται για το μέλλον) είναι μεγάλο θέμα, ίσως γιατί οι κατασκευαστές του Λιμανιού δεν είχαν βάλει ποινικές ρήτρες αν δεν κατασκευάζονταν τα άλλα έργα υποδομής όπως οι γερμανοί του αεροδρομίου.
Στο σχεδιασμό ενός μεγάλου έργου υποδομής παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο αρκετές παράμετροι και δυστυχώς οι χρήστες του μπορούν να δώσουν παντήσεις σε λίγες από αυτές. Επίσης πολλές φορές συμφέρει η κατασκευή ενός νέου έργου παρά να κάνουμε μπαλώματα στο παλιό.
Όπως είπα και παραπάνω σημαντικό είναι να ξέρεις *γιατί το θέλεις το έργo* για να δώσεις στο μελετητή τις σωστές παραμέτρους. Το παράδειγμα που έδωσες για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου είναι χαρακτηριστικό! εσύ λες:
"*Ειχαν χασει τη φωνη τους οι πλοιαρχοι να φωναζουν οτι το λιμανι της Καλυμνου δεν πρεπει να γινει ετσι, τιποτα αυτοι.*" και η έκθεση του ΥΕΝ "μαρτυρά":"*Λόγω όμως της αρχικής φιλοσοφίας σχεδιασμού του έργου (προστασία του αλιευτικού στόλου από όλες τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες), η προσέγγιση μεγάλων πλοίων καθίσταται δύσκολη. Για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι αναγκαία η κατασκευή, σε εξωτερικό σημείο του λιμανιού, προβλήτα για την προσέγγιση των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων και των κρουζιεροπλοίων."* Δηλαδή το έργο είχε σχεδιαστεί για αλιευτικό καταφύγιο δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν αλιευτικά σκάφη στο μέγεθος του Blue Star!  :Very Happy:   :Sad:  . Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι αντί να πούνε εντάξει φτιάξαμε αλιευτικό καταφύγιο, ας κάνουμε τώρα κι ένα επιβατικό λιμάνι πάνε να το "κάνουν" λιμάνι με μπαλώματα. Χαρακτηριστικό *"Έχει γίνει εκβάθυνση της λιμενολεκάνης στα -8μ., στον κύκλο ελιγμών των πλοίων, διαμέτρου 400 μέτρων"* η βιβλιογραφία για τα λιμενικά έργα λέει στις παραμέτρους σχεδιασμού των χώρων ελιγμών (turning basins στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία) ότι ένα συνηθισμένο πλοίο χρειάζεται *ακτίνα στροφής το διπλάσιο του μήκους του ή σε εξειρετικές περιπτώσεις το λιγότερο το μήκος του (για περιπτώσεις όπως στις προδιαγραφές του Αμερικάνικου Μηχανικού για τα στρατιωτικά λιμάνια)* ο χώρος ελιγμών του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου έχει ακτίνα 200 m δηλαδή αρκεί *για να ελιχθεί συνηθισμένο πλοίο μήκους 100m* (με κανονικές συνθήκες και όχι "τανζανιές" και κανονικά πλοία όχι αρματαγωγά) και παρόλα αυτά ευελπιστούν να εξυπηρετεί το λιμάνι κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!!!!!!! :Surprised: .

----------


## cortomaltese

Aν και ξεφευγουμε λιγακι απο τη Ναξο η σχεση ειναι εμμεση. Το λιμανι δεν ειναι θεωρητικο εργο, ειναι πρακτικο, το περι διπλασιου μηκους ειναι μια πολυ ωραια θεωρια για νορμαλ καταστασεις, αποδειχτηκε στην πραξη οτι ειναι εννοια πολυ σχετικη με την Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα στην περιπτωση του Πορου της Κεφαλλονιας. Εκει λοιπον οταν ο καπτα Δημητρης ο Μαρκετος (μορφη) διαμαρτυρονταν εντονα εκει γυρω στο 95 για το υπο κατασκευη κρηπιδωμα, η απαντηση ηταν η ιδια, αμα εχεις 2 φορες το μηκος σου εισαι άνετος! Επειδη ως προειπα εχω εμπειρια λιμανιων και εδω και στο εξωτερικο μπορω να πω το εξης: Οταν το λιμανι ειναι λιμανι, τοτε αυτη η θεωρια ισχυει σαν μετρο συγκρισης. Οταν το βαθος ειναι αρκετο σε ολο το turning base, οταν δεν κινδυνευεις απο ξερες και αβαθη μεσα στο λιμανι, οταν το ιδιο το turning base ειναι εκει που πρεπει και οχι οπου μας βγηκε στο σχεδιο, οταν το λιμανι εχει προβλητες για πρυμοπλαγιοδετηση, οταν εχει ρυμουλκα.,,οταν οταν οταν.Στην Καλυμνο λοιπον, το turning base δεν ειναι εκει που πρεπει, το κυριοτερο ο λιμενοβραχιονας που κλεινει το λιμανι εχει αφησει μπουκα στα ΝΑ και το βαπορι για να μπει πρεπει να κανει slalom και να γυρισει.
Ο κινδυνος στην Καλυμνο ειναι μεγαλυτερος ισως στην εξοδο. Με πολυ αερα το βαπορι μπορει να μην προλαβει να γυρισει και να παει να αγορασει οικοπεδακι με πετρες.
Το ιδιο ειναι και η μεσα λεκανη της Ναξου-αν ξαναλεω τα σχεδια ειναι αυτα που εχω δει και που βρισκονται σε προηγουμενες σελιδες εδω-, δεν μπορεις να μπεις και να μην ρισκαρεις οτι θα πας απεναντι στα ρηχα.Οσο για το νεο λιμανι Τηνου ακομα χειροτερα. Οταν ζητηθηκε η γνωμη των πλοιαρχων, γυρω στο 99 αλλα αφου ειχαν ηδη γινει τα σχεδια, παλι και ενω ολοι οι πλοιαρχοι ειχαν αντιθετη αποψη, το σχεδιο προχωρα ως εχει.
Μετα απο ολα αυτα και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα, πια συμπερασματα να βγαλει κανεις. Οσο για τα περι αυξησης αναγκων και μεγεθυνσης των πλοιων τα θεωρω αυτονοητα και γιαυτο δεν τα ανεφερα. Για την εν λογω δεσποινιδα, δεν ημουν αυτοπτης μαρτυρας , μου το μετεφερε ο ιδιος αρχιπλοιαρχος που αναφερω και τον θεωρω πολυ σοβαρο και φερεγγυο για να μην τον πιστεψω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ σωστά! Κι εγώ βέβαια θεώρησα αυτονόητο και δεν το ανέφερα ότι το λιμάνι *θα είναι λιμάνι* δηλαδή θα είναι προστατευμένο (βασική προϋπόθεση) και θ*α έχει όλα όσα χρειάζεται για να είναι λιμάνι* (κυματοθραύστες, λιμενοβραχίονες,  σήμανση, βάθος, δεν έχει κινδύνους κ.λπ), *τότε μόνο ισχύουν οι υπολογισμοί,* για παράδειγμα αν υπολογίσει κάποιος την θέρμανση σε ένα σπίτι και σε αυτό δεν βάλουν κουφώματα δεν θα είναι λάθος ο υπολογισμός.
Τώρα για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου συμφωνούμε (αν και από διαφορετική προσέγγιση εσύ πρακτικά, εγώ που ούτε το έχω δει αλλά μόνο διάβασα για αυτό όταν είδα την παρατήρησή σου). Προφανώς αφού οι άνθρωποι σχεδίασαν και κατασκεύασαν ένα *αλιευτικό καταφύγιο* (όπως "μαρτύρησε" ο ΓΓ Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ) πως γίνεται να λειτουργήσει σαν Επιβατικό λιμάνι;
Και όταν ο χώρος ελιγμών (turning basin) είναι σχεδιασμένος (με βάση την προδιαγραφή για το διπλάσιο μήκος) για πλοία με μήκος 100m πως θα γυρίσει το BS που έχει μήκος 176 m (τόσο δίνει η εταιρεία);
Κι αν η μελέτη γίνεται κομμάτι κομμάτι (η γνωστή μέθοδος της "σαλαμοποίησης") με τη λογική τώρα δίνει λεφτά η ΕΕ ή έρχονται εκλογές κάνε κάτι να το δημοπρατήσουμε στα γρήγορα και φτιάχνονται με την ίδια λογική μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί πολλά πράγματα είναι έτσι.

----------


## cortomaltese

Συμφωνουμε απολυτα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι επειδή όπως κάποιος σοφα είχε πεί (δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω το όνομά του) "στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να βγεί ένας νόμος, που να ορίζει ότι πρέπει να τηρούνται οι νόμοι". Παραθέτω παρακάτω τις Προδιαγραφές Μελετών Λιμενικών Έργων (ΠΔ 696/1974) δηλαδή τι θα πρέπει να έχει μια μελέτη για να είναι πλήρης όπου έχω επισημάνει (*με έντονα γράμματα*) τα σημεία που θα έπρεπε να είχαν ερευνηθεί στις μελέτες και τα συζητάμε ακόμα ενώ το έργο έχει δημοπρατηθεί. Χρήσιμο θα είναι αν κάποπος γνωρίζει αν έχουν ερευνηθεί αυτά και ποια λύση δίνει (αν δίνει) η μελέτη της Επέκτασης του Λιμανιού της Νάξου. Ώστε να έχουμε πληρη ενημέρωση. Βάζω το πλήρες κείμενο του νόμου για να έχουν πληρη νημέρωση οι υπόλοιποι.

" Τεχνικαί Προδιαγραφαί 
Μελετών Λιμενικών Εργων 

Αντικείμενον - Σκοπός 

Αρθρ.163.-1. Δια της παρούσης καθορίζονται οι γενικοί τεχνικοί όροι
εκπονήσεως των μελετών λιμενικών έργων μετά των πάσης φύσεως θαλασσίων
και (χερσαίων) τεχνικών έργων προς εξυπηρέτησιν του λιμένος και της δι'
αυτού εξυπηρετουμένης περιοχής (κέντρου και ενδοχώρας) και
περιγράφονται αι ακολουθητέαι βασικαί διατάξεις και υποχρεώσεις των
μελετητών και αι σχέσεις αυτών μετά των εργοδοτών.
2. Τυχόν ειδικώτεροι όροι εκπονήσεως των ως άνω μελετών
διαλαμβάνονται εις τας συμβάσεις, δι' ων ανατίθενται αύται.
3. *Αι μελέται λιμενικών έργων αποβλέπουν εις την αντιμετώπισιν των κατά την εκπόνησιν υφισταμένων ή και μελλοντικών αναγκών ώστε οι λιμένες να ανταποκρίνωνται ορθολογικώς (ταχύτης, ασφάλεια και*
*οικονομία) εις τον προορισμόν των ως μεταφορτωτικών κέντρων,*
*επιτρεπόντων την προέκτασιν των μεταφορών εκ των μεταφορικών μέσων της θαλάσσης προς τα τοιαύτα της ξηράς και τανάπαλιν*. Ωσαύτως αφορούν τα λοιπά θαλάσσια έργα και έργα προασπίσεως των ακτών, κατασκευής διωρύγων κλπ.

Περιεχόμενον και κατηγορία μελετών 

Αρθρ.164.-Το περιεχόμενον των μελετών των λιμενικών έργων αναφέρεται
εις τας κάτωθι κατηγορίας:
1. Των θαλασσίων έργων, ήτοι:
α) Εξωτερικών λιμενικών έργων.
αα) Μώλοι.
αβ) Κυματοθραύσται.
αγ) Βραχίονες.
β) Εσωτερικών λιμενικών έργων.
βα) Κρηπιδότοιχοι πάσης φύσεως μετά του εξοπλισμού των εξάλων
αναδομών των ήτοι πάσης φύσεως αγωγών (δια την ύδρευσιν, αποχέτευσιν,
υγρά καύσιμα, διέλευσιν καλωδίων ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, τηλεφώνων κλπ.)
δεστρών, κρίκων προσδέσεως, κλιμάκων εν γένει προσκρουτήρων - τριβείων
κλπ.).
ββ) Ειδικά θαλάσσια έργα (ως λ.χ. μόνιμοι δεξαμεναί κ.ά.).
βγ) Εκσκαφαί εν τω θαλασσίω πυθμένι, επιχώσεις κλπ.και
2. Των έργων ξηράς ή ανωδομών, ήτοι:
α) Κτιριακών πάσης φύσεως.
αα) Υπόστεγα.
αβ) Αποθήκαι.
αγ) Σιλό.
αδ) Ψυγεία.
αε) Ειδικά κτίρια.
ας) Επιβατικοί σταθμοί.
β) Συγκοινωνιακών.
βα) Οδοί.
ββ) Σιδηροδρόμοι.
βγ) Λοιπά έξαλα έργα διαμορφώσεως χερσαίων χώρων μετά των
ενσωματωμένων πάσης φύσεως αγωγών.
γ) Μόνιμοι μηχανολογικαί και ηλεκτρολογικαί εν γένει εγκαταστάσεις
των εν εδαφ.α και β της παρούσης έργων και 
δ) Μεταφορικά ή ανυψωτικά μηχανήματα και μηχανικός και ηλεκτρολογικός
εν γένει εξοπλισμός των λιμένων.
3. Ούτω, αι κατηγορίαι των μελετών διακρίνονται αντιστοίχως: 
α) Εις μελέτας θαλασσίων έργων τας οποίας καλύπτουν αι παρούσαι
προδιαγραφαί.
β) Εις μελέτας έργων ξηράς ή ανωδομών, αίτινες καλύπτονται από τας
οικείας προδιαγραφάς.

Στάδια Μελετών 

Αρθρ.165.-1. Η πλήρης τεχνική μελέτη ενός λιμένος δέον να περιλαμβάνη
τα κάτωθι στάδια:
α) Προκαταρκτικήν Εκθεσιν μετά γενικού προσχεδίου των προτεινομένων
έργων.
β) Προμελέτην.
γ) Οριστικήν μελέτην.
2. Της προμελέτης προηγείται πάντοτε η εκπόνησις εδαφοτεχνικής
μελέτης, ήτις συντάσσεται συμφώνως προς τας οικείας, προδιαγραφάς και
αμείβεται ιδιαιτέρως κατά τας οικείας διατάξεις περί αμοιβών Μηχανικών.
3. Εις περίπτωσιν ανάγκης πειραματικής ερεύνης επί ομοιώματος εις
υδροδυναμικόν εργαστήριον αύτη γίνεται τη προτάσει του Μελετητού
αιτιολογημένης επαρκώς και εγκρίσει της αρμοδίας αρχής, της εργασίας
ταύτης αμειβομένης ιδιαιτέρως κατά περίπτωσιν.

Προκαταρκτική έκθεσις και γενικόν 
προσχέδιον προτεινόμενων έργων μετά 
προϋπολογισμού κατά προσέγγισιν 

Αρθρ.166.-1. Εκθεσις.
Η εν λόγω έκθεσις περιλαμβάνει:
α) Το ιστορικόν της αναθέσεως, τυχόν προγενεστέρας Εκθέσεις και
συντομωτάτην περίληψιν των τυχόν διαδοχικώς εξετασθείσών λύσεων.
β) *Περιγραφήν της τυχόν υφισταμένης καταστάσεως και των υφισταμένων*
*έργων μετά αιτιολογίας ως προς την δυνατότητα διατηρήσεως και εντάξεως*
*αυτών εις την προταθησομένην γενικήν διάταξιν των έργων και τας τυχόν*
*επενεκτέας βελτιώσεις, συμπληρώσεις ή επεκτάσεις αυτών*.
γ) Περιγραφήν της εξυπηρετουμένης υπό του λιμενικού κέντρου ενδοχώρας
και των παραγωγικών και των καταναλωτικών δυνατοτήτων της (Στοιχεία
πληθυσμιακά, γεωργικά, εμποροβιομηχανικά, τουριστικά, κλπ. χωροταξικά
τοιαύτα).
δ) *Περιγραφήν των συγκοινωνιών του λιμένος (οδικόν και σιδηροδρομικόν*
*δίκτυον), των τηλεπικοινωνιών, των εγκαταστάσεων υδρεύσεως και*
*αποχετεύσεεν, ηλεκτροφωτισμού, της τυχόν υπαρχούσης ελευθέρας ζώνης,*
*των αποθηκευτικών χώρων, του μηχανικού εξοπλισμού κλπ*.
ε) *Περιγραφήν μετά παροχής πινάκων της τυχόν υφισταμένης επιβατικής*
*και εμπορικής κινήσεως ως και τουριστικής τοιαύτης της τελευταίας*
*πενταετίας, ως και της προβλεπομένης τοιαύτης να αναπτυχθή και*
*εξυπηρετηθή δια των προτεινομένων νέων έργων εντός των προβλεπομένων*
*χρονικώς βραχυχρονίων ή μακροχρονίων κυβερνητικών προγραμμάτων*
*(έτος-στόχος) και δη επί τη βάσει της προβλεπομένης αναπτυξιακής*
*πολιτικής της αντιστοίχου ενδοχώρας και ιδία των επιδρώντων παραγόντων*
*εκ ταύτης επί του λιμένος.*
ς) Τον χαρακτηρισμόν της κατηγορίας και του είδους του λιμένος και
την γενικήν τοποθέτησιν αυτού εις τα πλαίσια αναπτύξεως της περιοχής
της χώρας (χωροταξικώς) και διεθνώς (εμπορικά, τουριστικά κλπ.).
ζ) Περιγραφήν της προτεινομένης λύσης με τα χαρακτηριστικά της
γενικής διατάξεως και των επί μέρους έργων.
2. Γενικόν προσχέδιον των προτεινομένων έργων και βασικαί αρχαί
καταρτισμού τούτου.
α) Εις τούτο περιλαμβάνεται η γενική εν οριζοντιογραφία διάταξις των
προτεινομένων νέων έργων των απαραιτήτων προς εκπλήρωσιν του
επιδιωκομένου σκοπού ήτοι έργων ξηράς δι' εκάστην εξεταζομένην
οικονομικοτεχνικώς λύσιν και παρέχονται βασικά στοιχεία προς περαιτέρω
λεπτομερεστέραν έρευναν των προτεινοένων έργων, δια της εν συνεχεία
συντασσομένης προμελέτης.
β) *Κατά την σύνταξιν του γενικού προσχεδίου και εις περίπτωσιν*
*δημιουργίας, νέου λιμένος, μελετάται, κατ' αρχήν βάσει των ανωτέρω*
*δεδομένων, η εξεύρεσις της καταλλήλου δια την εγκατάστασίν του θέσεως,*
*από απόψεως εξυπηρετήσεως του λιμένος και της ενδοχώρας αυτού και*
*λαμβάνονται υπ' όψιν αι συνθήκαι προσβολής της επιλεγομένης θέσεως υπό*
*των κυματισμών, η δίαιτα των θαλασσίων ρευμάτων (προσχώσεις -*
*διαβρώσεις), αι δι' αυτού προσπελάσεις της ενδοχώρας, η δυνατότης*
*δημιουργίας χερσαίων χώρων αντιστοίχων προς τον θαλάσσιον, δια την υπ'*
*αυτών κατασκευήν των απαραιτήτων έργων ανωδομής και εξυπηρέτησιν της*
*συγκοινωνιακής, εμπορικής και βιομηχανικής λειτουργίας του λιμένος.*
*γ) Επίσης δέον να λαμβάνωνται υπ' όψιν αι εκ της αναπτύξεως των*
*γειτονικών λιμένων επιπτώσεις επί του μελετωμένου νέου έργου ή και*
*αντιστρόφως και αι εκ της δημιουργίας νέου λιμένος επιπτώσεις επί*
*υφισταμένων γειτονικών τοιούτων.*
3. Προϋπολογισμός προτεινομένων έργων.
Ούτος συντάσσεται κατά προσέγγισιν εις φυσικάς μονάδας άνευ
λεπτομερούς προμετρήσεως των εργασιών και επί τη βάσει των εκ πείρας
στοιχείων κόστους κατά τρέχον, τετραγωνικόν ή κυβικόν μέτρον, αναλόγως
του είδους των προϋπολογιζομένων εργασιών.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προμελέτη και Γενικόν Προγραμματικόν Σχέδιον 

Αρθρ.167.-1. Αντικείμενον.
Αντικείμενον της προμελέτης είναι είτε ή απ' ευθείας άνευ
προκαταρκτικής εκθέσεως, εφ' όσον ητιοληγημένως ήθελεν αποδειχθή ότι
δεν απαιτείται αύτη, είτε ή μετά την έγκρισιν της προκαταρκτικής
εκθέσεως και του γενικού προσχεδίου, εν συνεχεία περαιτέρω έρευνα και
μελέτη, ως προς την έκτασιν και μορφήν των όλων έργων προς εξυπηρέτησιν
του επιδιωκομένου σκοπού, εν συνδυασμώ προς τα λαμβανόμενα υπ' όψιν ως
κάτωθι τεχνικά και οικονομικά στοιχεία.
2. Περιεχόμενον της Προμελέτης.
Η προμελέτη δέον να περιλαμβάνη:
-Τεχνικήν έκθεσιν.
-Χάρτας, φωτογραφίας και πίνακα.
-Σχέδια και
-Τεύχη.
α) Τεχνική Εκθεσις.
Η Τεχνική Εκθεσις περιλαμβάνει:
αα) Το ιστορικόν της προμελέτης ήτοι αναθέσεως τυχόν προγενεστέρων
σταδίων και συντομωτάτην περίληψιν των τυχόν διαδοχικώς λύσεων και 
αβ) Πάντα τα στοιχεία τα απαιτούμενα και εις την προκαταρκτικήν
έκθεσιν, μετά τυχόν λεπτομερεστέρας αναπτύξεως τινών εξ αυτών και
πλήρους αιτιολογήσεως των προτεινομένων έργων.
Ειδικώτερον συμπεριλαμβάνονται:
-Στοιχεία εδαφοτεχνικής μελέτης της θαλασσίας και χερσαίας περιοχής.
-Βυθομετρικά και τοπογραφικά διαγράμματα της περιοχής υπό κατάλληλον
κλίμακα (1:1.000 έως 1:10.000).
-*Πάσης φύσεως στοιχεία επί της διαίτης των ανέμων της περιοχής*
*(ανεμολόγια κλπ.) και εφ' όσον υπάρχουν, στοιχεία επί των ρευμάτων και*
*του μεγέθους της παλιρροίας.*
*-Χαρακτηριστικά των κυμάτων εκ παραδοχής ή κατόπιν υπολογισμού (ύψος,*
*μήκος και περίοδος κύματος).*
-Τρόπος και μέσα εκτελέσεως των έργων δια μηχανημάτων ξηράς ή
θαλάσσης.
-Καθορισμός θέσεων προμηθείας των καταλλήλων ως προς την ποιότητα και
ποσότητα αδρανών υλικών, απαραιτήτων δια τα έργα.
β) Χάρται.
βα) Γεωγραφικός χάρτης της Ελλάδος ή απόσπασμα τούτου υπό κλίμακα 
1:500.000 ή 1:1.000.000 μετ' ενδείξεως της θέσεως του λιμένος και
χαράξεως επ' αυτού του αντιστοίχου τομέως πελάγους.
ββ) Απόσπασμα του διαμερίσματος της χώρας, ένθα το υπό μελέτην έργον,
υπό κλίμακα 1:200.000 ή 1:100.000 ή 1:50.000 μετ' ακριβεστέρας
ενδείξεως της θέσεως του λιμένος και χαράξεως επίσης του αντιστοίχου
τομέως πελάγους.
βγ) Απόσπασμα χάρτου περιοχής λιμεος υπό κλίμακα 1:20.000 ή 1:10.000
ή ανάλογον προς την υπό λιμενοποίησιν έκτασιν, παρεχόμενον υπό του
εργοδότου (αρμοδίας αρχής) προς ακριβέστερον εντοπισμόν των ανωτέρω,
μετά βυθομετρικών και υψομετρικών καμπυλών της ευρυτέρας περιοχής του
λιμένος, περιλαμβάνον γειτονικά τμήματα ακτής, κόλπους, ακρωτήρια,
εκβολάς ποταμών κλπ.
γ) Φωτογραφίαι.
Ομού μετά των χαρτών και σχεδίων δέον να υποβάλλονται και φωτογραφίαι
(ή αεροφωτογραφίαι εάν υπάρχουν) της περιοχής, λαμβανόμενοι εκ
καταλλήλου θέσεως, ώστε να περιλαμβάνουν ολόκληρον κατά το δυνατόν την
προς λιμενοποίησιν περιοχήν, μετά της αντιστοίχου περιοχής της ξηράς,
προς καλυτέραν υπό του ελέγχοντος εποπτείαν της υπό μελέτην περιοχής.
δ) Πίνακες.
δα) *Πίναξ επιβατικής κινήσεως (αποβίβασις + επιβίβασις) του λιμένος*
*της τελευταίας 5ετίας.*
*δβ) Πίναξ εμπορευματικής κινήσεως του λιμένος της τελευταίας 5ετίας*
*(εισαγόμενα-εξαγόμενα κατά κατηγορίας).*
*δγ) Πίναξ κινήσεως σκαφών (καταπλέοντα-αποπλέοντα) της τελευταίας*
*5ετίας.*
*Οι ανωτέρω Πίνακες δεν απαιτούνται εφ' όσον έχει προηγηθεί*
*προκαταρκτική έκθεσις παρέχουσα τα δια των ως άνω πινάκων αιτούμενα*
*στοιχεία.*
*δδ) Πίναξ μετεωρολογικών στοιχείων βάσει των οποίων καταρτίζεται*
*ανεμολόγιον μετά διακρίσεως των επικρατούντων και δεσποζόντων ανέμων*
*και της εντάσεως αυτών.*
ε) Σχέδια.
Πλήρης οριζοντιογραφία του λιμένος και της απαραιτήτου συνεχομένης
περιοχής (ξηράς και θαλάσσης) μετά των βυθομετρικών και υψομετριμών
καμπυλών υπό κλίμακα 1:1.000 ή 1:2.000 ή και 1:4.000 ή 1:5.000 αναλόγως
του μεγέθους του λιμένος, μετά καθορισμού της αναγκαίας χερσαίας ζώνης
του λιμένος, και εν τη οποία να εμφαίνωνται μετά των χαρακτηριστικών
διαστάσεων:
εα) *Τα τυχόν υφιστάμενα χερσαία και θαλάσσια έργα.*
εβ) *Τα προτεινόμενα νέα εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά λιμενικά έργα (μώλοι,*
*προβλήτες, νηοδόχοι, προκυμαίαι, υπόστεγα, αποθήκαι, σιλό, ψυγεία).*
εγ) *Τα υφιστάμενα και τα προτεινόμενα συγκοινωνιακά δίκτυα του*
*λιμένος.*
εδ) Ειδικά κτίρια, επιβατικοί σταθμοί και λοιπά κτίρια.
εε) Εις τα σχέδια σημειούται η υφισταμένη κατάστασις (ακταί, έργα
κλπ.) δια συνεχούς μελανής γραμμής και δι' εγχρώμων τοιούτων τα
προτεινόμενα έργα με διάφορον χρωματιστόν δι' έκαστον στάδιον έργων.
ς) Τεύχη.
ςα) Δια τους κρηπιδότοιχους και τα εξωτερικά λιμενικά έργα (μώλους ή
κυματοθραύστας) μετά κατακορύφων μετώπων δέον να δοθούν εις ειδικά
τεύχη οι απαραίτητοι στατικοί υπολογισμοί λαμβανομένων υπ' όψιν απασών
των δυναμένων να καταπονούν τα έργα στατικών και δυναμικών επενεργειών.
Δεν απαιτούνται στατικοί υπολογισμοί δια τον καθορισμόν των διαστάσεων
τσων εκ λιθορριπών μετά πρανών μώλων, δι' ους αρκεί η εκτίμησις αυτών
εν συσχετισμώ προς τας διαστάσεις παρομοίων εκτελεσθέντων έργων
τελούντων υπό τας αυτάς ή παροιμίας συνθήκας και αναλόγως της
διαπιστωθείσης συμπεριφοράς των δια της παρόδου του χρόνου, με κριτήρια
την ασφάλειαν και οικονομίαν του έργου. Δύναται όμως να εκτιμηθή το μεν
πλάτος του μώλου εις την ίσαλον γραμμήν βάσει του ύψους κύματος, η δε
στέψις αυτού, ή του προφυλακτηρίου τοίχου αναλόγως της επιθυμητής
περιπτώσεως, της κακλύσεως (μερικής ή ολικής) του μώλου υπό των
κυμάτων, ή άνευ τοιαύτης κατακλύσεως.
ςβ) Τεύχος προμετρήσεως εργασιών απάντων των στοιχείων των έργων
θαλάσσης. Οσον αφορά τας προμετρήσεις εκσκαφών και θεμελειώσεως αι
αφετηρίαι αυτών δέον να ανάγωνται εις την κατωτάτην ρηχίαν, ήτις, ως
και η πλήμμη, παρέχονται υπό της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας του (Π.Ν.)
Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
ςγ) Τεύχος περιγραφικού Τιμολογίου.
ςδ) Τεύχος προϋπολογισμού του έργου εν τω συνόλω και κατά τμήματα
αυτοτελή.
ςε) Τεύχος απαιτουμένου μηχανικού εξοπλισμού φορτοεκφορτώσεως και
γενικής λειτουργίας του λιμένος και τοιούτου τυχόν απαιτουμένου δια την
συντήρισιν των έργων, μετά της κατά προσέγγισιν αποτιμήσεως της αξίας
τούτων.
3. Προγραμματικόν σχέδιον.
Βάσει των οικονομικών και τεχνικών στοιχείων της προμέλετης ως και
της χρονικής αναπτύξεως του λιμένος δέον όπως υποβληθή πρότασις
προγραμματισμού χρονικής κλιμακώσεως κατασκευής των έργων και
προμηθείας μηχανικού εξοπλισμού δια την περαιτέρω κατά τμήματα ή εξ
ολοκλήρου εκπόνησιν οριστικής μελέτης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οριστική Μελέτη 

Αρθρ.168.-1. Η οριστική μελέτη συντάσσεται είτε απ' ευθείας, εφ' όσον
δεν έχει προηγηθή η εκπόνησις σχετικής προμελέτης, ή μετά την έγκρισιν
της προμελέτης και δύναται να καλύπτη ολόκληρον το αντικείμενον αυτής ή
μέρος μόνον αναλόγως της εντολής αναθέσεως αυτής.
2. Υποβλητέα στοιχεία οριστικής μελέτης.
-Τεχνική Εκθεσις.
-Σχέδια.
-Τεύχη.
-Κτηματολόγιον (εφ' όσον απαιτείται).
α) Τεχνική Εκθεσις.
Αύτη δέον να περιλαμβάνη:
αα) Σύντομον ιστορικόν της αναθέσεως και τα δεδομένα συντάξεως της
οριστικής μελέτης ως και τυχόν ειδικάς οδηγίας της υπηρεσίας, την
τεχνικήν περιγραφήν των εκτελεστέων έργων, ήτοι μορφήν, υλικά και
τρόπους κατασκευής των διαφόρων επί μέρους έργων μετά λεπτομερειών και
σχετικής αιτιολογήσεως αυτών.
αβ) Τον σαφή καθορισμόν της εξαρτήσεως υψομετρικώς και εν
οριζοντιογραφία των προτεινομένων προς κατασκευήν έργων.
αγ) Περιγραφήν των θέσεων λήψεως αδρανών υλικών, μετά της αποστάσεως,
τρόπου και ευκολιών προσπελάσεως αυτών, της επαρκείας των εις ποσότητα
ως και επισήμου εργαστηριακού ελέγχου της καταλληλότητος αυτών, και
*αδ) Περιγραφήν των τυχόν υφισταμένων έργων, μετά αιτιολογήσεως της*
*σκοπιμότητος ή μη διατηρήσεως και εντάξεως αυτών εις το πλαίσιον των*
*νέων έργων.*
β) Σχέδια.
Υποβάλλονται:
βα) Απαντα τα υπό εν τω εδαφ.ε της παρ.2 του άρθρ. 167 της προμελέτης
προβλεπόμενα σχέδια, μετ' έλεγχον τσων βυθομέτρων εις την περιοχήν
εκτελέσεως τσων έργων δια των απαιτουμένων βυθομετρήσεων, εις ας
περιπτώσεις έχουν σχεδιασθή εκ μεγεθύνσεις διαγραμμάτων μικροτέρας
κλίμακος.
ββ) Τα απαραίτητα πάσης φύσεως κατασκευαστικά σχέδια και σχέδια
λεπτομερειών (οριζόντιοι και κατακόρυφοι τομαί, διατομαί, όψεις κλπ.)
υπό την κατάλληλον δι' έκαστον έργον κλίμακα, μετά τσων απαραιτήτων επί
των έργων διαφόρων στοιχείων και εξοπλισμών αυτών (δέστραι, κρίκοι
προσδέσεως, κλίμακες επιβιβάσεως και αποβιβάσεως, προσκρουστήρες κλπ.)
δια τα επί μέρους προς κατασκευήν προτεινόμενα έργα.
βγ) Ιδιαίτερον σχέδιον του ακρομωλίου και του επ' αυτού
κατασκευαζομένου καθογητικού φανού είσπλου των σκαφών εν τω λιμένι.
βδ) Εις τα σχέδια σημειούται η υφισταμένη κατάστασις (ακταί, έργα
κλπ.) δια συνεχούς μελανής γραμμής και δι' εγχρώμων τοιούτων τα
προτεινόμενα έργα με διάφορον χρωματισμόν δι' έκαστον στάδιον έργων.
γ) Τεύχη.
γα) Τεύχος στατικού ελέγχου των κρηπιδοτοίχων και των μώλων ή
κυματοθραυστών μετά κατακορύφων μετώπων εις τας ενδεικνυομένας
διατομάς, λαμβανομένων υπ' όψιν απασών των δυναμένων να εκδηλωθούν
στατικών και δυναμικών επενεργειών, λαμβανομένης επίσης ιδιαιτέρως υπ'
όψιν της ποιότητος του εδάφους θεμελιώσεως.
γβ) Καθορισμός των διαστάσεων των εκ λιθορριπών μετά πρανών μώλων δι'
εκτιμήσεως αυτών εν συσχετισμώ και εν αντιπαραβολή προς τας διαστάσεις
παρομοίων εκτελεσθέντων έργων, τελούντων υπό τας αυτ ή παρομοιας
συνθήκας αναλόγως της διαπιστώσεως συμπεριφοράς των δια της παρόδου του
χρόνου με κριτήρια την ασφάλειαν και οικονομίαν του έργου, μετά
σχετικής αιτιολογήσεως.
γγ) Τεύχος περιλαμβάνον διατομάς προμετρήσεως των γενικών εκσκαφών,
αυλάκων θεμελιώσεως και των λοιπών τεχνικών εν γένει θαλασσίων έργων
και έργων ανωδομής των θαλασσίων έργων, μετά των αντιστοίχων
υπολογισμών δια τον καθορισμόν των επί μέρους ποσοτήτων.
γδ) Τεύχος αναλύσεως τιμών.
γε) Τεύχος τιμολογίου λεπτομερούς περιγραφής των εργασιών τόσον ως
προς τα υπεισερχόμενα υλικά όσον και ως προς τον τρόπον κατασκευής
αυτών και με πλήρη σαφήνειαν συντεταγμένον.
γς) Τεύχος προϋπολογισμού των έργων κατά τμήματα αυτοτελή και εν τω
συνόλω.
γζ) Χρονοδιάγραμμα του προς εκτέλεσιν έργου, εκπονούμενον βάσει των
ανωτέρω στοιχείων.
γη) Τεύχος γενικής συγγραφής υποχρεώσεων, περιλαμβάνον του γενικούς
όρους εκτελέσεως του έργου κατ' εφαρμογήν των κειμένων διατάξεων "περί
εκτελέσεως Δημοσίων "Εργων", διασαφηνίζον και ρυθμίζον τας μεταξύ
Εργοδότου και Αναδόχου κατασκευής σχέσεις, δια την βάσει των ως ανωτέρω
αρίστην ποιοτικώς και οικονομικώς εκτέλεσιν του έργου, συμφώνως και
προς τα πρότυπα της υπηρεσίας.
γθ) Τεύχος ειδικής συγγραφής υποχρεώσεων, περιλαμβάνον του ειδικούς
όρους των επί μέρους εργασιών εκτελέσεως του όλου έργου, τεχνικούς και
οικονομικούς.
γι) Τεύχος διακηρύξεως της δημοπρασίας και περιλήψεως ταύτης προς
δημοσίευσιν. 
δ) Κτηματολόγιον.
Το Κτηματολόγιον εφ' όσον απαιτείται, εκπονείται συμφώνως προς τας
οικείας προδιαγραφάς τοπογραφικών, κτηματολογικών και χαρτογραφικών
μελετών του Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Εργων και αμείβεται ιδιαιτέρως κατά τας
οικείας διατάξεις περί αμοιβών Μηχανικών.

Διαστάσεις και παρουσίασις τευχών 

Αρθρ.169.- Εκάστη μελέτη ή στάδιον αυτής, είτε τμήμα σταδίου και
λοιπά τεύχη αυτής δέον όπως υποβάλλωνται κατά τα εν άρθρ. 127 των
Τεχνικών Προδιαγραφών μελετών οδών και Τεχνικών Εργων καθοριζόμενα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Μανώλης Γλέζος (ο άνθρωπος που μαζί με τον Απόστολο Σάντα, κατέβασε τη γερμανική σημαία από την Ακρόπολη το 1941) που κατάγεται από τη Νάξο και έχει διατελέσει και Πρόεδρος Κοινότητας στον Απείρανθο Νάξου, έδωσε τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη για το θέμα στην ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα Ευπλοΐα (http://eyploia.aigaio-net.gr/modules...rticle&sid=718). Πιστεύω ότι εκφράζει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω "η αλήθεια μπορεί να είναι κάπου στη μέση":
"ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΓΛΕΖΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ "ΕΥΠΛΟΙΑ", 4.4.2007 

Ε. Μανώλη Γλέζο, θέλουμε να σε ρωτήσουμε την άποψή σου για το μείζον ζήτημα των διώξεων 30 πολιτών της Νάξου από μερίδα της τοπικής κοινωνίας, επειδή προσέφυγαν στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας για να σταματήσουν την κατασκευή ενός τεράστιου έργου, του νέου λιμανιού της Νάξου, ενός έργου αχρείαστου κατά τη γνώμη πολλών κατοίκων του νησιού αλλά και του Δικτύου των Οικολογικών Οργανώσεων του Αιγαίου που πιστεύουμε ότι τέτοιου μεγέθους έργα δεν εξυπηρετούν την βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη αλλά είναι καταστροφικά για τα νησιά. 
Α. Κατ' αρχήν δεν πρόκειται για δίωξη γιατί μόνο οι αρχές μπορούν να διώκουν ανθρώπους, όμως είναι απαράδεκτο να προπηλακίζονται και να διαπομπεύονται άνθρωποι επειδή εξέφρασαν διαφορετική άποψη και προσέφυγαν στο ΣτΕ, δικαίωμα που έχει κάθε πολίτης, υπερασπιζόμενοι τις διαφορετικές θέσεις και απόψεις τους. 

Ε. Όμως, στη συγκέντρωση της 27ης Μαρτίου ο Δήμαρχος είπε ότι αυτοί που διαφωνούν με τις επιλογές του δήμου και τα έργα που προγραμματίζονται να πάνε να μεταδημοτεύσουν... 
Α. Το γεγονός της διαπόμπευσης καθεαυτό αποτελεί κόλαφο για τη δημοκρατία και για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να δώσουν εξηγήσεις οι πάντες. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είχαν δίκιο ή άδικο οι προσφεύγοντες, ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε πως είχαν άδικο, δεν προσπάθησαν να επιβάλουν πουθενά τη γνώμη τους αλλά ζήτησαν από το ΣτΕ να αποφανθεί για το θέμα. Ο εισηγητής εισάκουσε την άποψή τους και συμφώνησε μαζί τους. 
Θεωρώ επίσης ότι αυτός ο διχασμός πρέπει να σταματήσει. Πρέπει να καθίσουν όλοι, δηλαδή και οι δύο πλευρές, σ' ένα τραπέζι και να συζητήσουν. Θέλω επίσης να τονίσω ότι η νοοτροπία και οι λογικές για δημιουργία μεγάλων περιφερειακών λιμανιών στο Αιγαίο που θα χρησιμοποιούνται σαν διαμετακομιστικοί σταθμοί είναι απόλυτα λανθασμένες και αντιοικολογικές. 
Και εδώ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα λάθος χειρισμού από την πλευρά των ανθρώπων που αντιτίθενται στη δημιουργία του νέου μεγάλου λιμανιού, γιατί, ενώ δεν ήταν αντίθετοι στη βελτίωση του υφιστάμενου λιμανιού, δεν το έκαναν αυτό, όσο έπρεπε, σαφές. 
Στην ουσία του θέματος τώρα, για το αν δηλαδή το ήδη υπάρχον λιμάνι της Νάξου εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες, τις επιβατικές, τουριστικές (μαρίνα, κότερα), βιομηχανικές και βεβαίως τις αλιευτικές ανάγκες. Είναι σαφές ότι το λιμάνι έχει πρόβλημα, δεν μπορεί και δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να εξυπηρετήσει τις επιβατικές, εμπορικές, τουριστικές ανάγκες του νησιού, από πλευράς χώρων στάθμευσης και δρόμων πρόσβασης, κατά τους μήνες του καλοκαιριού, όταν δέχεται ταυτόχρονα 3-4 πλοία και ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο μαζί. 
Δεν υπάρχει χώρος, δεν μπορούν να στριμωχτούν στον υπάρχοντα χώρο τα απαιτούμενα για τους επιβάτες πούλμαν, τα αυτοκίνητα των ξενοδοχειακών μονάδων και τα ταξί. Επίσης, δεν μπορούν τα φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα που μεταφέρουν βιομηχανικά υλικά, μάρμαρο και επίκίνδυνα υλικά (εύφλεκτα και εκρηκτικά) να διασχίζουν ολόκληρη την πόλη για να επιβιβαστούν στα πλοία. 
Συνεπώς πρέπει να βελτιωθεί και να εκσυγχρονιστεί το σημερινό λιμάνι για τις ανάγκες μικρών επιβατικών, τις ανάγκες των γύρω νησιών, τις ανάγκες των ερασιτεχνών αλιέων και ως μια μαρίνα για κότερα. Και να βρεθεί ένας άλλος χώρος για να κατασκευαστεί το αναγκαίο για τη Νάξο επιβατικό, τουριστικό, εμπορικό, βιομηχανικό και αλιευτικό λιμάνι. 

Ε. Υπάρχει ένα χάσμα μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών οπτικών και αντιλήψεων. Από τη μια κοινωνίες ολόκληρες που ζητούν την χωρίς όρους ανάπτυξη και από την άλλη άνθρωποι που υπερασπίζονται τη βιωσιμότητα των νησιών. 
Α. Αυτό συνέβαινε πάντα με τους ανθρώπους που συχνά βλέπουν μόνο το σήμερα και δεν μπορούν να δουν την επόμενη μέρα… 
Μανώλη Γλέζο, σε ευχαριστούμε. "

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Ε' τμήμα του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας ακύρωσε την απόφαση της διεύθυνσης δημοσίων έργων περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου με την οποία αναδείχθηκε ανάδοχος του έργου επέκτασης του λιμένα της Νάξου 
*Η ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ* αναφέρει ότι από τις σχετικές μελέτες συνάγεται ότι, «κατά τις κατευθύνσεις του τομεακού σχεδιασμού του Νότιου Αιγαίου, η Νάξος προορίζεται να επιτελέσει ρόλο κομβικού σημείου διασύνδεσης των νησιών των Κυκλάδων μεταξύ τους, αλλά και με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, λόγω της γεωγραφικής θέσης και του μεγέθους της, μέσω της δημιουργίας επαρκών αεροπορικών και λιμενικών υποδομών, οι οποίες πρέπει να συσχετισθούν. Ειδικότερα, για τη λιμενική υποδομή προτείνεται η λύση της χωροθέτησης ενός νέου λιμένα.
Όπως μάλιστα αναφέρεται στο 25318/14.7.2003 έγγραφο Δ/νσης Χωροταξίας της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Περιβάλλοντος του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε προς την Ε.Υ.Π.Ε., «σύμφωνα με το Χωροταξικό Σχέδιο Περιφέρειας Ν. Αιγαίου, το οποίο προωθείται για θεσμοθέτηση, προτείνεται μακροπρόθεσμα η εξέλιξη της Νάξου σε βασικό λιμάνι περιφερειακής - υπερτοπικής σημασίας.
Επιπλέον σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη «Συμπληρωματικότητα της Λιμενικής και Αεροπορικής υποδομής στο χώρο του Αιγαίου» επισημαίνεται ότι ο υπάρχων λιμένας δεν επαρκεί για να αντιμετωπίσει τις ροές του νέου ρόλου του, γι' αυτό είναι αναγκαίο να χωροθετηθεί θέση νέου λιμένα.
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, ναι μεν η κατάταξη του λιμένα της Χώρας Νάξου με την 3514.96/02/18.6.1992 κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Εθνικής Οικονομίας, Εσωτερικών, ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στους λιμένες τοπικής σημασίας (νομαρχιακού επιπέδου), δεν αποκλείει την έγκριση περιβαλλοντικών όρων για την επέκταση αυτού και την ανάπτυξή του σε κομβικό λιμάνι, αλλά απαιτείται να προβλέπεται αυτό από εθνικό ή περιφερειακό σχέδιο.
Συνεπώς, για το λόγο αυτό, ο οποίος βασίμως, καθ' ερμηνεία του δικογράφου, προβάλλεται, πρέπει να γίνει δεκτή η υπό κρίση αίτηση, να ακυρωθεί η προσβαλλόμενη κοινή υπουργική απόφαση, με την οποία εγκρίνονται οι περιβαλλοντικοί όροι του επίδικου έργου, καθώς και η συμπροσβαλλόμενη 13033/28.9.2005 απόφαση της Διεύθυνσης Δημοσίων Έργων της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου περί κατακυρώσεως του αποτελέσματος του προκηρυχθέντος δημόσιου μειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού, η οποία χάνει το νόμιμο έρεισμά της, και να απορριφθούν οι ασκηθείσες παρεμβάσεις. Παρέλκει δε η εξέταση των λοιπών λόγων ακυρώσεως ως αλυσιτελής».
Πηγή: Καθημερινή 2-5-2007 http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...05/2007_189343

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το φύλλο της εφημερίδας Ναξία της 5-5-2007 αντιγράφουμε:
*ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΑΚΥΡΟ*
Την Τετάρτη 2 Μαΐου ανακοινώθηκε από το Ε΄ Τμήμα του ΣτΕ η απόφαση για την αίτηση ακύρωσης
του έργου για την «Επέκταση - Αναβάθμιση Λιμένα Νάξου» που είχε υποβληθεί.
Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες το μεσημέρι της ίδιας μέρας έκαναν λόγο για ακύρωση του έργου,
χωρίς όμως ακόμη να γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες από την απόφαση.
Μέχρι το βράδυ της Τετάρτης, η εικόνα είχε πλέον ξεκαθαρίσει και τα στοιχεία είχαν γίνει γνωστά.
Επικοινωνήσαμε με το Γ. Γ. της Περιφέρειας, ο οποίος, όπως μας είπε, είχε πληροφορηθεί λίγη ώρα
πριν για την απόφαση, χωρίς όμως κι εκείνος να γνωρίζει το ακριβές περιεχόμενό της.
Ο κ. Κόκκινος, δέχτηκε να μιλήσει με βάση τις πληροφορίες που υπήρχαν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή
και να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματά μας.
«Οι γενιές που θα ΅ρθουν, αλλά και οι Ναξιώτες που σήμερα κρίνουν την πορεία όλων μας, νομίζω,
θα βγάλουν τα συμπεράσματά τους», δήλωσε για την ακύρωση του έργου, επισημαίνοντας παράλληλα, ότι θα επανέλθει για ένα αναπτυξιακό έργο στο νησί της Νάξου.
«Ο δογματισμός του ΕΆ τμήματος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας στερεί τις Κυκλάδες για μια ακόμα φορά από ένα σημαντικό έργο υποδομής», αναφέρει, μεταξύ άλλων, ο βουλευτής Κυκλάδων του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. στην ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε με αφορμή την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.

ΚΑι σε εσωτερικό φύλλο:
Η απόφαση του ΣτΕ
σταματά το έργο
του λιμανιού και
δείχνει την έξοδο
στον εργολάβο.
Μετά την έκπτωση που
είχε δώσει, ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου
από τα 15 εκ. ευρώ που ήταν αρχικά,
κατέβηκε στα 7 εκ. 900 χιλ. ευρώ.
Τα χρήματα που είχαν δοθεί μέχρι την ημέρα
της απόφασης, σύμφωνα με τη Διαχειριστική Αρχή του Π.Ε.Π. Ν. Αιγαίου, ήταν 882.859 ευρώ. Από αυτά, τα 452.000 ευρώ είχαν δαπανηθεί
για τη Μελέτη και τα Τεύχη Δημοπράτησης
του έργου.
Τα υπόλοιπα, 349.793,65 ευρώ, είχαν δοθεί
ως προκαταβολή στον εργολάβο.
Σύμφωνα με εκτίμηση των αρμοδίων υπηρεσιών της Περιφέρειας Ν. Αιγαίου, θα ακολουθήσει η εκκαθάριση της εργολαβίας και θα καταγραφεί το ακριβές εκτελεσμένο έργο (προεργασία και άλλες εργασίες), που θα κοστολογηθεί
και θα πληρωθεί.
Ο εργολάβος, όπως μας είπε, θα απαιτήσει όσα δικαιούται από εργασίες, καθυστερήσεις και θα προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη για κάθε νόμιμη απαίτηση και για τη νόμιμη αποζημίωση λόγω διαφυγόντων κερδών.
Ο κ. Παρασκευόπουλος, μας ανέφερε, ότι εκτός της προκαταβολής, «έχουμε ξοδέψει από την τσέπη μας 500.000 ευρώ». Αυτά τα χρήματα
είναι λογικό, ότι θα διεκδικήσει να τα λάβει.
Όσο για τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη, αυτά, προσδιορίζονται, αφού αφαιρεθεί το κόστος
των εργασιών που έγιναν και το ποσό εκτιμάται βάσει ενός μαθηματικού τύπου. Για το ύψος του ποσού που θα προκύψει, η εκτίμηση που μας δόθηκε από τις υπηρεσίες της Περιφέρειας, είναι, ότι «δεν θα είναι αμελητέο».
Παράλληλα, μας επισημάνθηκε, ότι και η πραγματική απώλεια πόρων για το δημόσιο,
δεν είναι αμελητέα.

Αλλά και σε άρθρο για το κυκλοφοριακό της Νάξου, που είναι ήδη επιβρυμένο χωρίς Μεγάλο λιμάνι:
Ποιες ρυθμίσεις θα ισχύσουν φέτος στο κυκλοφοριακό; Τι αλλάζει και τι παραμένει ως έχει; Για το πιο καυτό θέμα που απασχολεί κάθε χρόνο και περισσότερο, ιδιαίτερα τον κεντρικό ιστό της πόλης της Νάξου, απαντά ο αρμόδιος Αντιδήμαρχος κ. Γιάννης Πομόνης.
&#238; Θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές στο κυκλοφοριακό στην πόλη της Νάξου;
Ι. Π.: «Είμαστε ήδη στη διαδικασία διερεύνησης και ανάθεσης τις επόμενες ημέρες, ώστε να προκύψουν μια ή δυο προτάσεις γενικά για το κυκλοφοριακό, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και μελετών για τους κόμβους. Αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο, αφού η τελευταία που έγινε το 1998, δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα σημερινά δεδομένα».
&#238; Δεν θα υπάρξουν εν τω μεταξύ αλλαγές;
Ι. Π.: «Μέσα σε δυο εβδομάδες θα πρέπει να γίνει δημοτικό συμβούλιο για να εγκρίνει παρεμβάσεις στο υπάρχον κυκλοφοριακό της Νάξου, όπως για παρκαρίσματα στην οδό Παπαβασιλείου, τακτοποίηση της χερσαίας ζώνης του λιμανιού σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, εξεύρεση χώρων Parking, σωστή σηματοδότηση. Στόχος είναι να μειωθεί και από φέτος η είσοδος των οχημάτων στο κέντρο της πόλης και να οδηγούνται στους χώρους στάθμευσης».
&#238; Στην παραλιακή οδό ή στους χώρους έξω και μέσα στο λιμάνι;
Ι. Π.: «Στην παραλιακή οδό, που θα λειτουργεί όπως σήμερα, θα αλλάξει η σήμανση και θα επιτρέπεται σε ορισμένα σημεία μόνο η ολιγόλεπτη στάση, ενώ θα γίνει ρύθμιση για τον τρόπο κατανομής του χώρου μπροστά στο Ηρώο και προς το λιμάνι από λεωφορεία, ενοικιαζόμενα κ.λπ. την περίοδο αύξησης της κίνησης.»
&#238; ΤΑΧΙ, τουριστικά λεωφορεία, θα μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι;
Ι. Π.: «Όσο υπάρχουν τα μπλόκια, όχι. Θα μπουν έξω».
&#238; Οι συγκοινωνιολόγοι δεν θα προσδιορίζουν ζητήματα χρήσης χώρων;
Ι. Π.: «Θα τεθούν και αυτά τα ζητήματα, αλλά οι συγκοινωνιολόγοι, το πού θα μπει το ΤΑΧΙ στην υπάρχουσα θέση, δεν μπορεί να σου πει κάτι παραπάνω. Ο συγκοινωνιολόγος, μπορεί να σου πει, πώς θα λύσουμε το θέμα εισόδου στο λιμάνι. Παραδείγματος χάρη, εκμεταλλευόμενοι την Πλατεία Πρωτοπαπαδάκη ή κάνοντας την παραλία διπλής κυκλοφορίας. Για παράδειγμα, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να μειωθεί το ειδικό βάρος που έχει το Parking στο Δημαρχείο. Όλος ο κόσμος οδηγείται σΆ αυτό και δεν ξέρει από πού θα φύγει. Θα εισηγηθούμε, η έξοδος απΆ αυτό το Parking να γίνει μονόδρομος. Δεν θεωρώ σωστό στο φουλ της σεζόν, αυτό το δρομάκι στη διασταύρωση Παπαβασιλείου και Παραλιακής οδού, να είναι διπλής κατεύθυνσης. Υπήρξε η πρόταση να μονοδρομηθεί σαν άνοδος η Παπαβασιλείου από κάτω μέχρι του Μελανίτη. Οι ταμπέλες που οδηγούν από τα στενά σΆ αυτό το Parking, φυσικά θα φύγουν. Αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις θα συζητήσει και θα αποφασίσει το δημοτικό συμβούλιο».

----------


## NAXOS

ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΙΝΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
www.naxosisland.eu

----------


## apollo_express

Σήμερα έκαναν κάποιες εργασίες στο λιμάνι. Έριχναν "μπετόν" σε κάποια σημεία και ήταν και άλλο ένα περίεργο μηχάνημα το οποίο δεν ξέρω τι έκανε. Θα επισκευάσουν το λιμάνι;

----------


## dimitris

μακαρι γιατι νομιζω πως ειναι θεμα χρονου να παει κατω και να εχουμε σοβαρο ατυχημα ειτε σε βαπορι, ειτε σε κοσμο... το μεγαλυτερο νησι των Κυκλαδων με το χειροτερο λιμανι :Sad:

----------


## apollo_express

Μάλλον κάνουν "ενέσεις τσιμέντου" στο λιμάνι, για να μην καταρρεύυσει!

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα 30/7 που ΕΜΥ εδινε 6-7 και τοπικα 8
limani naxou.JPG

----------


## apollo_express

Ωραία φωτογραφία!

Γιατί λιμάνι χωρίς ΠΟΡΤΑΡΑ, τι λιμάνι είναι; 8)

----------


## dimitris

και λιμενοβραχιωνας χωρις μαρμαρο Ναξου :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λιμάνι της Νάξου χτές το Βράδυ.

Λιμάνι Νάξου.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Πωλουνται μπλοκια σε τιμη ευκαιρειας... εχουμε και σε αλλο σχημα και μεγεθος κανα δυο χλμ ποιο πανω απο το λιμανι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μηπως τα θελετε στην Τηνο? μιας κι εκει τα εργα συνεχιζονται ενω στη Ναξο σταματησαν πριν καν αρχισουν
limani naxou.JPG

----------


## Leo

Α! μην το λές κι εκεί τα έργα βαλτώμένα είναι (στην Τήνο εννοώ).

----------


## dimitris

Kαι απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια το λιμανι της Ναξου ( φωτ.prutanis5/9/08 ) με μια ποιο ρομαντικη διαθεση!!! 
αφιερωμενη σε ολα τα μελη του nautilia.gr αλλα και στους πατριωτες μου Nikos,apollo_express και Ναξος :Smile: 
limani naxou.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Kαι απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια το λιμανι της Ναξου ( φωτ.prutanis5/9/08 ) με μια ποιο ρομαντικη διαθεση!!! 
> αφιερωμενη σε ολα τα μελη του nautilia.gr αλλα και στους πατριωτες μου Nikos,apollo_express και Ναξος
> limani naxou.jpg


Να είσαι καλά φίλε μας dimitri  :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

> Kαι απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια το λιμανι της Ναξου ( φωτ.prutanis5/9/08 ) με μια ποιο ρομαντικη διαθεση!!! 
> αφιερωμενη σε ολα τα μελη του nautilia.gr αλλα και στους πατριωτες μου Nikos,apollo_express και Ναξος
> limani naxou.jpg


Eyxaristoume poli. H fotografia einai teleia!

Syggnwmi gia ta greeklish alla kati epathe o ypologistis kai de grafei ellinika.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πριν απο λίγα λεπτά .....

naxos2.JPG

naxos1.JPG

naxos3.JPG

----------


## despo

Μετα απο περίπου 17 χρόνια βρεθηκα χθες στην Νάξο, επιβάτης του 'Ροδάνθη'.
Φάνηκε λοιπον στο λιμάνι γυρω στις 17.30 και σταμάτησε. Στην αρχή υπέθεσα οτι λογω αέρα, δεν μπορεί πάρει τη στροφή για να δέσει, κάποιο άλλοι κακεντρεχείς θα μπορουσαν να υποθέσουν οτι μπορει να έχει καποια βλάβη.
Τελικά μετα απο κανένα τέταρτο γυρω στις 17.45 μπαίνει φουλαριστό το 'Ν. Μύκονος' το οποίο πιάνει και τον κεντρικό μώλο. Μετα απο κανένα μισάωρο και αφου μολις είχα πληροφορηθεί τη βλαβη του 'Μαρίνα', το πλοίο έφυγε
με προορισμό τη Πάρο. Σε ερώτηση προς τους λιμενικούς, γιατι δεν 
χρησιμοποιεί την πλάγια προβλήτα, οπου και το πρωι αλλά και το απόγευμα
ειχαν δέσει τα 2 μπλου σταρ, η απάντηση ηταν οτι λογω βυθίσματος (και μήκους ?) δεν μπορεί να δέσει εκει. Και μιλάμε εν έτει 2009 για ΜΙΑ !!!!
προβλήτα ουσιαστικά, οχι στη Σχοινούσα, οχι στη Φολέγανδρο (χωρις φυσικά
καμμία διάθεση υποβάθμισης των νησιων αυτων) αλλά στη Νάξο οπου καθημερινά υποδέχεται δεκάδες καράβια. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ και παλι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ !!!!

----------


## NAXOS

ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ DESPO TO "NTΡΟΠΗ" ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## despo

Σε ποιους αλλους ?. Κυβερνώντες και περισσότερο βουλευτές νομάρχες και ολους αυτους κοροιδεύουν τον κόσμο, προκειμένου να υφαρπάξουν τη ψηφο.
Μηπως έχεις αντίθετη άποψη ?.

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

sigkrinis anomia oragmata nomizo ,alo blue star k allo rodanthi.mia xara ine i provlites stin naxo

----------


## despo

Μαλλον δεν κατάλαβες (γιατι προφανώς θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις). Μιλάω για την αναμονή για τουλάχιστον 3/4 υξς ωρας του 'Ροδάνθη' εξω απο το λιμάνι μεχρι να να δέσει, να ξεφορτώσει, να φορτώσει και να φύγει το 'Ν. Μύκονος'.
Αν τα βρίσκεις εσυ ολα μια χαρά, δικαιωμά σου.

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

pisteyo pos tha prepi na diapistosoume an sto mikonos itan oi epivtes tou marina apo samo i opioi tha metavivazontan sto rodanthi pou akolouthouse,kai meta na provoume se opiesdipote alles anafores se topikoys kai allous paragontes.eite theloume ite oxi ayti einai i xora mas kai etsi tha poreutoume.eksaloy me 8 bf stin naxo ki opoudipote  aloy den endikniete na denoun mazi 2 karavia .safos k ine dikeoma mou na pistevo ola ta parapano kai den ixa kamia diathesi na pareksigitho mazi sas kyrie.sas eyxome kalo kalokairi

----------


## NAXOS

Aγαπητη DESPO. Για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα του λιμανιου της Ναξου επιτρεψε μου να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη.Δηλαδη ειχαν αρχισει τα εργα για το νεο λιμανι που θα ηταν ενα αξιοπρεπες και βεβαια πολυ ασφελεστερο απο το σημερινο και το σπουδαιοτερο ειχαν εξασφαλισθη ολα τα χρηματα. Ειχαν γινη πολλα μπλοκια που τωρα μερικα απ αυτα ....κοσμουν τη τοποθεσια κατω απο το δημαρχειο και ενα χωραφι 2 χιλ απο το λιμανοι (οι κωνοι ) Τα περισσοτερα μετεφερθηκαν στη Μυκονο γιο το εκει λιμανι. 
ΟΜΩΣ μια ομαδα κατοικων( 31 ατομα) που οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειναι ντοπιοι η διαμενουν εδω μονο το καλοκαιρι εκαναν προσφυγη στο Συμβουλιο Επικρατειας με αποτελεσμα τη διακοπη των εργων για περιβαντολογικους λογους. Βλεπετε εμεις εδω ειμαστε πολυ ευαισθητοι στα θεμετα περιβαλλοντος ενω στη Μυκονο η τη Συρο και στα αλλα νησια που γινονται εργα στα λιμανια δεν ειναι.
Με λιγα λογια δεν φταινε παντα οι....αρμοδιοι,αλλα εμεις οι ιδιοι.
Στη φωτογραφια που σου στελνω φαινονται τα μπλοκια (τα μαυρα τετραγωνα) κατω απο το δημαρχειο

11052009361.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κι όμως του πάνε οι Κυκλάδες του ¶ρτεμις, δένει με τα Μπλουσταράκια (εδώ το Blue Star Naxos) στο λιμάνι της Νάξου....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Δια χειρός της γνωστής καραβολάτρισας!

----------


## gtogias

> Κι όμως του πάνε οι Κυκλάδες του ¶ρτεμις, δένει με τα Μπλουσταράκια (εδώ το Blue Star Naxos) στο λιμάνι της Νάξου....  Δια χειρός της γνωστής καραβολάτρισας!


Καλημέρα

Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει, οπότε δικαιούμαι μια παρασπονδία, αλλά η φωτό το αξίζει.

Πολύ καλή, συγχαρητήρια και στην φωτογράφο και στον Leo που την ανέβασε.

----------


## Notis

Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ λίγο πριν προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Νάξου, 02/09/2009, τραβηγμένη απο το BLUE STAR PAROS, στο οποίο έδωσε προτεραιότητα.

S5001569X.jpg

Μα κάποια στιγμή κάνει στροφή...

S5001571X.jpg

Και έρχεται προς το μέρος μας...

S5001580X.jpg

----------


## Notis

Σε απόσταση αναπνοής...

S5001584X.jpg

Γίνεται όλο και πιό απειλητικό..

S5001590X.jpg

Και μετά αρχίζει να στρίβει...


S5001593X.jpg

----------


## Notis

Σε 10 μολις λεπτά ξεφόρτωσε, φόρτωσε, σάλπαρε...

----------


## Ergis

> ΕΤΣΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ 
> *http://www.naxos-news.gr/?aid=3076
> 
> * *Το νέο "Delos" και το "Ithaki"  καθημερινά στη Νάξο*
> 
> *Ημερομηνία καταχώρησης: 01/02/2011 - 13:15 
> Τελευταία Ενημέρωση: 02/02/2011 - 20:13* 
> 
> 
>   ΑπΆ ότι φαίνεται οι έγκαιρες επαφές που είχαν με τους  εφοπλιστές ο δήμαρχος Νάξου και οι επαγγελματίες τουρισμού το  προηγούμενο διάστημα έπιασαν τόπο. Η Naxos News δημοσιεύει τα δρομολόγια  που θα έχουν το νεότευκτο  "Blue Star Delos"  από τον Πειραιά από τις  20 Ιουνίου και το "Blue Star Ithaki" από τη Ραφήνα από 1 Ιουλίου, που θα  είναι καθημερινά και περιλαμβάνουν τη Νάξο. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν και των  άλλων γραμμών (ΑΝΕΚ, High Spead, Sea Jet...).


η προθεση για δρομολογηση του ΔΗΛΟΣ στην γραμμη μπορει να υπαρχει.
δεν ξερω ομως αν η κατασταση του λιμανιου μας (ΝΑΞΟΣ) το επιτρεπει.
λυπαμαι πραγματικα που το λεω.
μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.
ο χρονος θα δειξει,λιγες μερες εμειναν....

----------


## gpap2006

Στο κεφάλι της Νάξου σίγουρα θα μπορεί να δέσει, διαφορετικά η εταιρία θα το είχε κάνει θέμα και θα ζήταγε έργα στο λιμάνι για να στείλει το ΔΗΛΟΣ.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Το λιμάνι της Νάξου, όντως, δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Δεδομένου, όμως, ότι το Δήλος εχει το ίδιο περίπου μέγεθος με το Ν.Μύκονος, με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι δε θα έχει πρόβλημα να δέσει. Εδώ κατάφερναν να δέσουν πλοία όπως ο Δαίδαλος και το Ελ Γκρέκο, ακόμα και ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος και το Λισσός, δε θα τα καταφέρει ένα πλοίο του 2011 με πολύ μεγαλύρες δυνατότες (π.χ. στη μανουβρα) από τα προαναφερθέντα;

Με το καλό να έρθει το πλοίο στην Ελλάδα και να μπει στη γραμμή του. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η επισκευή-βελτίωση του λιμανιού θα δρομολογηθεί σύντομα, για να μην υπάρξουν στο μέλλον τέτοια θέματα. Ήδη έχουν χαθεί πάρα πολλά δρομολόγια εξαιτίας της ακαταλληλότητας του λιμανιού.

----------


## Ergis

> Το λιμάνι της Νάξου, όντως, δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Δεδομένου, όμως, ότι το Δήλος εχει το ίδιο περίπου μέγεθος με το Ν.Μύκονος, με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι δε θα έχει πρόβλημα να δέσει. Εδώ κατάφερναν να δέσουν πλοία όπως ο Δαίδαλος και το Ελ Γκρέκο, ακόμα και ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος και το Λισσός, δε θα τα καταφέρει ένα πλοίο του 2011 με πολύ μεγαλύρες δυνατότες (π.χ. στη μανουβρα) από τα προαναφερθέντα;
> 
> Με το καλό να έρθει το πλοίο στην Ελλάδα και να μπει στη γραμμή του. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η επισκευή-βελτίωση του λιμανιού θα δρομολογηθεί σύντομα, για να μην υπάρξουν στο μέλλον τέτοια θέματα. Ήδη έχουν χαθεί πάρα πολλά δρομολόγια εξαιτίας της ακαταλληλότητας του λιμανιού.


Γιωργο τα πλοια που προανεφερες οταν ερχοντουσαν (με εξαιρεση το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*) το λιμανι μας ηταν σε καλη κατασταση.Οχι τελεια,αλλα ικανοποιητικη
Το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ* εμπαινε οριακα μεσα οταν ερχοταν,και απο τοτε που μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι για τελευταια φορα εχουν πρεασει φουρτουνες και φουρτουνες.
Δεν αντιλεγω οτι δεν μπορει να δεσει στο "κεφαλι",ολα τα πλοια μπορουν να δεσουν εκει.
το προβλημα ειναι στην προβλητα.
*ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΦΙΟ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ "ΑΕΡΑ".*
Γιατι νομιζετε το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ* και αλλο ενα πλοιο αντιστοιχου μηκους που ειχε προταθει δεν δρομολογηθηκαν φετος το καλοκαιρι εδω;
γιατι οι εταιριες τους δεν αναλαμβαναν την ευθυνη για οποιοδηποτε ατυχημα-και με το δικιο τους!

Η συζητηση αυτη ειναι σαφως σε λαθος θεμα.

----------


## sylver23

Μετέφερα την συζήτηση εδώ ωστε να την συνεχίσετε.

----------


## Ergis

> http://www.facebook.com/video/video....93168&comments
> 
> *record από webcam http://www.naxosisland.eu


μετα και απο το συγκεκριμενο βιντεο με τις συγκεκριμενες καιρικες συνθηκες νομιζω οτι ειναι σαφης η *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ* του λιμανιου μας που ειχε την απαιτηση το καλοκαιρι του 2010 να φιλοξενησει το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ*.....

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό είχε επισημανθεί η ανάγκη αποκατάστασης της  σηματοδότησης του υφάλου στη θέση Φρουρός, ανοιχτά της Νάξου και είχε  στη συνέχεια προγραμματιστεί από το Δημοτικό λιμενικό Ταμείο Νάξου. Η  γραφειοκρατία, είναι μεγάλη πληγή και αποτελεί κάθε φορά τη βασική αιτία  της καθυστέρησης υλοποίησης έργων, είχε απαντήσει προ καιρού στο Naxos  News ο πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Νάξου, Γιάννης  Μαμουζέλος σε σχετικό ερώτημα. Την Τρίτη, όμως, ήταν ιδιαίτερα  ικανοποιημένος από τη συνέπεια του εργολήπτη Κ.Ψαρρά, που ολοκλήρωσε τις  απαραίτητες εργασίες για την τοποθέτηση του πυργίσκου. Το Naxos News  βρέθηκε στο σημείο των εργασιών

Το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης 29/10, το Naxos News με τον πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού  Λιμενικού Ταμείου Νάξου και το πρώην μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου  του, Γιάννη Πιτταρά, τον οποίο ευχαριστούμε για τη μεταφορά με το σκάφος  του, βρέθηκαν στο θαλάσσιο σημείο, όπου ήταν σε εξέλιξη οι εργασίες της  τοποθέτησης του πυργίσκου. 

 

Το κόστος των εργασιών, ανέρχεται στις 90.000 ευρώ.

Αξίζει να ημειωθεί, ότι μετά την ολοκλήρωση της τοποθέτησης του  πυργίσκου στη συνέχεια θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί και ο φάρος, που  κοστίζει 30.000 ευρώ και θα πληρωθεί από το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο  Νάξου.

Η προμήθεια και η τοποθέτηση του φάρου, θα γίνει από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία Φανών και Φάρων.


http://www.e-nautilia.gr/2013/10/blog-post_9104.html

----------


## maria korre

Μεσημέρι Μεγάλου Σαββάτου, οι δύο <ΑΡΤΕΜΟΥΛΕΣ> καθεμιά με τη χάρη της ποζάρουν!

2 artemis.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μια διαφορετική πρωινή συνάντηση... τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα.
DSC03346.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μεσημέρι Δευτέρας του Πάσχα, ο Skopelitis περιμένει τους επιβάτες του BSD με προορισμό τις Μικρές Κυκλάδες.
BSD-SKOPELITIS.jpg DSC03386.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι απιστευτη η αγαπη των κατοικων των Μικρων Κυκλαδων και της Αμοργου στο μικρο και ηρωικο σκαρι αλλα και στην οικογενεια Σκοπελιτη.

Μικρος, αργος αλλα παντα συνεπης, ανθεκτικος, καλοταξιδος και ρομαντικος ο Σκοπελιταρος.

----------


## maria korre

Πέμπτη μεσημέρι, 23-7-2015. Πρωτοφτάνει το BLUE STAR NAXOS,ακολουθεί το BLUE STAR DELOS.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168283 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168285 Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ περιμένει.
 Αλλαγή φρουράς...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168288 
 Στη συνέχεια το Tera jet Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168289 

και αργότερα το BLUE STAR PAROS DSC03864.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μετά το μεσημεριανό ανακάτεμα...

DSC03858.jpg

----------


## maria korre

28-7-2014, Πρωινές αναχωρήσεις, αφίξεις, συναντήσεις στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. MASTERJET, BLUE STAR PATMOS,NAXOS STAR

DSC04001.jpg DSC04004.jpg 28-7-15 (3).jpg DSC04013.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Και να το ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ πρωί πρωί στη Νάξο!

zefyros.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μεγάλη Τετάρτη! Μεσημεριανές συναντήσεις στο λιμάνι! Λες και είναι καλοκαίρι!
DSC04749.jpg

----------


## maria korre

<Γεια σου γείτονα, το επόμενο ραντεβού το βράδυ στη Ραφήνα>

DSC04995.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μοναδική συνάντηση σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι μας!

DSC05140.jpg DSC05142.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Συνάντηση των εξαδέλφων της SEA JET στο λιμάνι μας σήμερα το πρωί.Champion jet 2-Paros jet

DSC05187.jpg DSC05188.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συνάντηση "γιγάντων" στο λιμάνι της Νάξου (φώτος)**Είναι τα δυο μεγαλύτερα πλοία των Κυκλάδων και από τα μεγαλύτερα του ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου της Ελλάδας...* 
*BLUE STAR DELOS* και *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ* των εταιριών *ATTICA GROUP* και *HELLENIC SEAWAYS*, συναντήθηκαν σήμερα το μεσημέρι, για πρώτη φορά στο λιμάνι της Νάξου!

Ένα υπέροχο θέαμα για όποιον βρέθηκε στο λιμάνι του Κυκλαδίτικου νησιού, αφού και τα δυο πλοία -*οι γίγαντες των Κυκλάδων*- βρέθηκαν δίπλα δίπλα δείχνοντας το μεγαλείο τους... 
Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ την Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι έκανε το πρώτο του ταξίδι στη νέα γραμμή που θα εξυπηρετεί από την Πέμπτη, Πάρος-Νάξος-Σαντορίνη, ενώ το BLUE STAR DELOS πραγματοποιούσε το καθιερωμένο του δρομολόγιο στα Κυκλαδονήσια.

Οι δυο "γίγαντες" βρέθηκαν δίπλα-δίπλα στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, ποζάροντας τη μεγαλοσύνη τους στο φακό...

Οι Κυκλαδίτες πάντως είναι άκρως ικανοποιημένοι και χαρούμενοι όχι μόνο επειδή έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ταξιδεύουν με τέτοια υπερπολυτελή και ασφαλή πλοία, αλλά και για το γεγονός ότι στηρίζονται σε αυτά, για την τόνωση της τουριστικής κίνησης του καλοκαιριού. 

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Aqua Spirit: Έδεσε στη Νάξο μόνο για 2 λεπτά χωρίς να πάρει τους επιβάτες που ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν*Δημοσιεύθηκε : 07 Μαΐου 2017





*f*Share




in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*


Μόνο για 2 λεπτά -στην κυριολεξία- μπόρεσε να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι το Aqua Spirit προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο.
Το πλοίο δεν μπόρεσε να δέσει για περισσότερο χρόνο στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που έπνεαν στην περιοχή με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν ...έξω όσοι ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν με το πλοίο.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του www.naxostimes.gr, το πλοίο που εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Νάξο για Πάρο-Σύρο κατέφθασε στο λιμάνι της Νάξου στις 15:28 το απόγευμα. Όσες προσπάθειες κι αν έκανε ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου δεν ήταν δυνατόν λόγω των ανέμων να κρατήσει δεμένο το πλοίο παραπάνω από 2 λεπτά κι έτσι στάθηκε αδύνατον να επιβιβαστούν οι επιβάτες που επιθυμούσαν να ταξιδέψουν, μεταξύ των οποίων και τρεις νεφροπαθείς, που είχαν προορισμό τη Σύρο για την προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψη στη Μονάδα Τεχνητού Νεφρού του νοσοκομείου.
Το πλοίο έδεσε από τις 15:28 μέχρι τις 15:30 και με διαδικασίες express κατάφεραν να αποβιβαστούν οι λιγοστοί επιβάτες που είχαν προορισμό τη Νάξο, καθώς και ένα τροχόσπιτο. Το Aqua Spirit έκανε δυο με τρεις γύρους μέσα στο λιμάνι προσπαθώντας με κάποιο τρόπο να δέσει, όμως στάθηκε αδύνατον κι έτσι ο καπετάνιος αναγκάστηκε να συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του προς την Πάρο, αφήνοντας έξω από το πλοίο τους επιβάτες που ήθελαν να ταξιδέψουν με αυτό.
Η εταιρία τους ζήτησε να περιμένουν το "Blue Star 2" το οποίο αναχώρησε στις 6:25 το απόγευμα με προορισμό την Πάρο.
Εκεί ...τους περίμενε το Aqua Spirit για να τους μεταφέρει -με πολλές ώρες καθυστέρηση- στη Σύρο...
ΠΗΓΗ

[/COLOR]

----------


## maria korre

Ειλικρινά, αυτό που συμβαίνει φέτος στο λιμάνι της Νάξου και στα άλλα κοντινά λιμάνια, είναι μοναδικό. Όπου και να είσαι στη χώρα, ακούς ή βλέπεις συνέχεια πλοία να έρχονται, να αράζουν, να σφυρίζουν (να χαιρετιούνται), να συναντιούνται στο έμπα και στο φεύγα. Πλοία συμβατικά ή ταχύπλοα, μικρά ή μεγάλα, άσπρα ή όλων των αποχρώσεων του μπλε. Και όλα φέρνουν πολύ κόσμο... Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν παράπονο οι ντόπιοι επαγγελματίες του τουρισμού. Τα πληρώματα δίνουν μεγάλο αγώνα με τα δυνατά μελτέμια, το χρόνο, την κούραση, αλλά και τους επίδοξους ιστιοπλόους. Εύχομαι σ όλους καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη!
Για τις ημερομηνίες, τις ώρες και τα πλοία θα μιλήσουν οι φωτογραφίες αλλά σε συνέχειες μιας και είναι αρκετές αν σας ενδιαφέρει.
IMG_0983.jpg IMG_1044.jpg IMG_1099.jpg IMG_1107.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να επάνω σε αυτό που λέει η maria korre ....τι λέει το Naxos Press.

*«Καυτός» Ιούλιος στη Νάξο, διέλυσε το φράγμα των 110.000 επισκεπτών (!!!)*07/08/2017 - 12:58
Νικόδημος Λιανός

Οικονομία


Tags: Κοινωνία 
Πολιτική 
τουρισμός





Ιούλιος… Ο μήνας των ρεκόρ… Το είδαμε χθες με το αεροδρόμιο… Που πηγαίνει από το καλό στο καλύτερο. Και μάλιστα αναλογικά σε σχέση με το γειτονικό αεροδρόμιο της Πάρου εμφανίζεται μεγαλύτερη δυναμική. Όμως, σήμερα θα δούμε τι έβγαλαν τα πλοία για τον μήνα Ιούλιο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έβγαλαν πολλούς και κυρίως πολλά. Και όταν λέμε πολλά αναφερόμαστε σε θέματα που έχουν σχέση με τα αυτοκίνητα…
Και η πρώτη ανάγνωση είναι …Σπάσαμε τα ρεκόρ.. Και ουσιαστικά κινούμαστε σε ρυθμούς Αυγούστου… Μέχρι τώρα, η Νάξος έβλεπε +100 χιλιάδες επισκέπτες μόνο τον Αύγουστο. Όμως, από πέρυσι έχουμε …μετακίνηση προς τα εμπρός. Οπότε; Ο Ιούλιος για 2η σερί χρονιά έχει περισσότερους από 100.000 επισκέπτες. Έχοντας μ.ο 20 πλοία την ημέρα όσον αφορά τις αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις, είδαμε για πρώτη φορά τόσο μεγάλη κίνηση στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Και τα νούμερα; 112.966 επισκέπτες… Και μιλάμε για τις αφίξεις. Και το ποσοστό άφιξης αγγίζει το 11% σε σχέση με πέρυσι. Και το σύνολο της κίνησης (αφίξεις – αναχωρήσεις) για τον Ιούλιο ήταν της τάξης των 213.000 επιβατών, το οποίο σε σχέση με πέρυσι είναι βελτιωμένο κατά 15%.... Οπότε; Ο Ιούλιος δείχνει ότι έχει ξεφύγει πλέον και το ερώτημα είναι εάν η Νάξος έχει τις υποδομές για να μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί στα στάνταρ της παροχής υπηρεσιών που ζητούν οι επισκέπτες…
Κι εδώ τίθεται το ερώτημα… Με τα αυτοκίνητα τι γίνεται; Πέρυσι μιλούσαμε για αύξηση της τάξης του 50% σχεδόν όσον αφορά τη προηγούμενη χρονιά και αυτό οφείλονταν και στις προσφορές των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών… Και είχαμε προβλήματα… Με αρκετή γκρίνια. Και φέτος; Η αντίστοιχη βελτίωση αλλά όχι σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι φέτος είδαμε περίπου 11.000 ΙΧ που ήρθαν στο νησί. Επιπλέον δηλαδή 11.000. Είναι τεράστιο νούμερο για τη Νάξο και το οποίο οφείλουμε να το διαχειριστούμε όσο γίνεται καλύτερα, ώστε να μην υπάρχει γκρίνια…
Και από τους αριθμούς που μας αρέσει είναι και η δυνατή αύξηση που υπάρχει και στα Φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα. Και ένα ποσοστό της τάξης του 10% δείχνει ότι βελτιώνεται και η κίνηση στην αγορά του νησιού… Οπότε, έχουμε μία ακόμη θετική είδηση…
Βέβαια, για το θέμα του λιμανιού, της βασικής πύλης εισόδου στο νησί, το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλά μίας κουβέντας και μίας συζήτησης στο διαδίκτυο. Πρέπει επιτέλους να την δούμε σοβαρά… Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι κάτι κινείται. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα έγινε κουβέντα στην Αθήνα και στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας για το λιμάνι της Νάξου. Και όταν φτάνει ένα θέμα τόσο ψηλά, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα και είναι σοβαρό…
Με τον Αύγουστο να έχει μεγάλη κινητικότητα και να έχουμε ήδη ενδείξεις ότι θα σπάσουμε και το φετινό ρεκόρ, τότε άμεσα θα πρέπει οι αρμόδιοι να δουν το πρόβλημα… Και τα μέτρα θα πρέπει να είναι άμεσα… Ήδη λένε ότι η Ραφήνα του χρόνου με τους ρυθμούς που κινείται φέτος, δεν θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί…. Οπότε και η Νάξος ενδεχομένως να είναι σΆ αυτό το επίπεδο….
Υ.γ. Για το θέμα του ταμείου δεν θα συζητήσουμε άμεσα…. ¶λλωστε όπως όλοι λένε, ταμείο κάνουμε στο τέλος του χρόνου. Οπότε τον Οκτώβριο θα δούμε τι έχει γίνει μέσα… Και έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι δεν θα μείνουν και πολλά χρήματα…

----------


## threshtox

Εκπληκτικό θέαμα..λιμάνι από τα λίγα και αυτό. Όχι ότι δεν το ξέραμε, αλλά τέτοιες φωτογραφίες υπενθυμίζουν το μεγαλείο του χώρου. Αφού δεν πέφτουν καμιά τριανταριά κάθε μέρα στο νερό, πάλι καλά...

----------


## maria korre

Αν παρατηρήσει κανείς πιο προσεκτικά τη φωτογραφία του Naxos press θα δει πολλά επικίνδυνα να συμβαίνουν. Γίνονται σφήνες στα σημεία που στενεύει το πέρασμα στην είσοδο. Περνούν αυτοκίνητα μέσα από το πρώτο στέγαστρο των επιβατών. Οι επιβάτες που επιβιβάζονται περνούν ανάμεσα από τα οχήματα που αποβιβάζονται. Και βέβαια μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί τι γίνεται στη συνέχεια στον στενό δρόμο που περνά μέσα από την πόλη και οδηγεί στον περιφερειακό και στην συνέχεια στον κεντρικό δρόμο προς τα χωριά.
  Επίσης ένα πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι οι χώροι στάθμευσης. Για να κάνουν τη βόλτα τους στη Χώρα οι επισκέπτες περνούν πρώτα το μαρτύριο του παρκαρίσματος. 
 Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει σύντομα γιατί ο ρυθμός της τουριστικής ανάπτυξης είναι ταχύτατος και το νησί έχει ανάγκη όπως όλα τα νησιά αυτά τα έσοδα.

----------


## maria korre

Συνέχεια στις συναντήσεις πλοίων στο λιμάνι μας τον Ιούλιο.

IMG_1188.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π και BLUE STAR II

IMG_1284.jpg Tera Jet και BLUE STAR NAXOS

IMG_1289.jpg άφιξη του BLUE STAR DELOS

----------


## maria korre

Και φέτος καράβια πάνε κι έρχονται όλη τη μέρα στο λιμάνι μας! Τα BLUE STAR έχουν τη συχνότερη παρουσία, πρωί μεσημέρι, απόγευμα και βράδυ.

IMG_2657.jpg IMG_2727.jpg IMG_2646.jpg

----------

